# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Gruaja në Islam

## Acid_Burn

GRATË NË KUR'AN 

Gratë në histori

	Studimi i historisë së civilizimit të njeriut tregon se rrallë gruas i është dhënë pozita e drejtë në shoqëri. Shumë filozofë, dijetarë dhe mëndimtarë në periudha të ndryshme të historisë kanë dhënë mëndime të ndryshme për gruan. Nganjëherë ajo është konsideruar si burimi i të gjitha të këqijave e nganjëherë ajo është adhuruar si perëndesha e pjellurisë. Midis këtyre dy mendimeve ekstreme gruaja në të vërtetë ka humbur pozitën natyrore të saj.

	Civilizimi Grek

	Civilizimi Grek konsiderohet si një ndër civilizimet më fisnike në histori. Në periudhën e hershme të këtij civilizimi gruaja konsiderohej si krijesë jo njerëzore, inferiore ndaj burrit. Filozofët Grek si Sokrati, Plato, Aristoteli, Herodoti dhe të tjerë e konsideronin gruan të aftë vetëm për të kryer punët shtëpiake. 

Plato i sjell në një kategori "fëmijët, gratë dhe shërbëtorët". Gruaja është mbyllur në shtëpinë e sajë me virgjërinë e saj si thesar i ruajtur me xhelozi. Dhomat e mashkullit dhe të femrës në shtëpi ishin të ndaranga njëra tjetra.

Atëherë erdhi periudha e çoroditjes dhe e lirisë së tepruar në Spartë shtet-qyteti i famshëm i Greqisë. Spartakët donin qytetarë të fortë dhe trima. Për këtë ata lanë burrat dhe gratë të lirë nga të gjitha ndalesat morale që më pas të sjellin fëmijë të shëndetshëm. Meqë e mira supreme e shtetit ishte "prodhimi i fëmijëve të shëndetshëm" nuk kishte asgjë jomorale në mardhënjet midis njerëzve jashtë lidhjeve martesore, çdo herë dëshmohej që burrat dhe gratë të cilët plotësonin kënaqësitë e tyre ishin në nivel të latrë të shëndetit fizik.. kjo dashuri e lirë ishte e pakundërshtuar dhe jo e turpshme ndërsa beqaria ishte mëkat dhe krim.

Në periudhën e mëvonshme plotësimi i nevojave të trupit filloi të njihej si art dhe estetikë. Kjo ndikoi në mënyrë direkte në pozicionin e gruas në shoqërinë Greke.

	Civilizimi Romak

	Në fazën e hershme të këtij civilizimi gjejmë gruan krejtësisht të mvarur nga burri. Para matresës ajo ishte nën autoritetin dhe mbikqyrjen e babait dhe mbas martesës të burrit të saj. "E këtillë, ajo nuk mundte të bënte asnjë punë publike ose civile, ajo nuk mund të merrej si dëshmitare, të firmoste testament, nuk mund të bënte kontratë dhe nuk trashegonte pasuri nga askush."

Gradualisht, megjithatë, me kalimin e kohës gruaja filloi të fitoj pozitë më të mirë në shoqëri. Edhepse burri ishte kryetari i familjës autoriteti i tij ndaj saj u dobësua shumë. Me zhvillimet e mëtejshme në civilizim gruaja romake u bë ekonomikisht e pavarur dhe arriti pozitë të lartë në pushtet dhe sistemin legal. Divorci u bë më i lehtë dhe martesa mund të prishej lehtë. Burrështeti dhe filozofi i njohur Romak Seneka ka thënë: "Tani në Romë divorci nuk konsiderohet turp. Gratë llogarisin moshën e tyre me numrin e burrave që ato kanë patur." Kodo e konsideronte delikuencën e të rinjëve të justifikuar.ciceroni gjithashtu pëlqente mospërfilljen morale tek të rinjtë.

Kur kontrolli i moralit në publik humbi, vërshoi shthurja dhe, imoraliteti seksual shpërtheu në Romë. Teatret u bënë skemë të çoroditjes. Shtëpitë ishin të zbukuruara me vizatime lakuriqe dhe imorale. Prostitucioni u bë diçka e zakonshme. Gratë dhe burrat laheshin bashkë në banjot publike. Letersia përmbante tema jomodeste dhe amorale. Të gjitha këto çuan në rënien dhe dështimin e Përandorisë Romake.

	Evropa e Krishterë

	Krishtërimi filloi me vendosjën e mësimeve morale tek njerëzit. Ai ndalonte tradhëtinë bashkëshortore. Gratë ishin të lavdëruara për dëlirësinë e tyre. Krishtërimi i hershëm kishte për qëllim pastërtinë e moralit të dy palëve, femrave dhe meshkujve dhe për këtë martesa konsiderohej institucion i domosdoshëm social. Po shpejtë këto mësime të shenjta u ndryshuan. Kleri shikonte femrën si të keqe dhe përgjegjëse për mekatin e parë të njeriut.

Prifti Tertulian (A.D. 150) ka thenë për femrat:

"A e dini se secila nga ju është një Evë, gjykimi i gjinisë suaj nga Zoti bëhet në këtë kohë, faji ekziston gjithashtu, ju jeni dera e shejtanit, ju jeni që veproi lirshëm me pemën, desertori i parë i ligjit të shenjtë. Ju jeni ajo e cila ja mbushi mëndjën ati mbi të cilin shejtani nuk kishte mjaft guxim të sulmojë. Ju shkatrruat lehtë imazhin e Zotit, Njeriun."

Një ndër priftërinjtë e Kishës Greke thotë:

"Ajo është e keqe e paevitueshme, një ligësi e përjetshme, një fatëkeqësi tërheqëse, rrezik shtëpiak, pafatësi joshëse dhe zbukuruese." 

Këto ide ndikuan dëmshëm në statusin e gruas në shoqëri. Ajo u bë plotësishtë e mvaruar nga Burri. Ajo u privua nga liria e saj me pretekst për ta mbrojtur nga mëkati. Ajo nuk kishte të drejtë prone as trashëgimie.

Beqaria konsiderohej e shenjtë. Martesa kuptohej vetëm si rrugëdalje e ligjeruar nga epshi.. Prishja e martesës - divorci ishte i ndaluar. Vejusha dhe vejani të martoheshin përsëri ishte diçka e ndyrë dhe mekat. Kështu, pozita e femrës në Krishtërizëm ishte shumë e palakmueshme.

	Arabia para Islamike

	Në arabinë para islamike konsiderohej turp për të patur vajza, kështu tradita ishte që ato të vorroseshin për së gjalli. Femra konsiderohej thjesht si një lodër për tu luajtur. Ishte privilegj dhe e drejta e babait të saj, vëllait ose mbikqyrësit ta martonte atë me kë të donte ai. Seid Amr Ali thotë:

"Në mesin e Arabëve pagan, femra konsiderohej thjesht plaçkë; ajo ishte pjes përbërëse e pasurisë së burrit të saj dhe vejushat e burrit kalonin - trashëgoheshin tek djali apo djemt e tij me të drejtë trashëgimie si çdo pjesë tjetër e pasurisë."

Poligamia dhe poliandria praktikoheshin nga arabët antikë. Nuk ekzistonte ndonjë ligj konstant për rregullimin e martesës dhe divorcit dhe kjo krijonte komlikime serioze në jetën shoqërore të Arabëve. 
Ishte në këtë ambient shoqëror ku i zbriti Porofetit Kur'ani i shenjtë me mesazhin që të gjithë njerëzit, meshkujt dhe femrat, janë krijuar nga Allahu dhe Ai nuk preferon njërin më shumë sesa tjetrin në bazë të gjinisë së tyre.

	Krijimi i Njeriut

	Kur'ani i shenjtë nuk është as libër shkence dhe as traktat i evolucioni por në të ne gjejmë referenca për periudha të ndryshme gjatë se cilës jeta kaloi në këtë botë. Këto periudha mund të rradhitën si më poshtë:

1. "All-llahu ju krijoi prej dheu." (35:11)
2. Dhe (përkujto) kur Zoti yt engjëjve u tha: "Unë po krijoi njeriun nga balta e tharë, e zezë e me erë. (15:28)
3. Për All-llahun, Ne krijuam njeriun prej një ajke (lëngu), e një balte. (23:12)
4. Dhe Ai nga uji (fara) krijoi njeriun. (25:54)
5. "Ai është që ju krijoi (filloi) prej një njeriu". (6:99)
6. "Ai ju krijoi juve prej një njeriu, mandej prej tij e krijoi palën (çiftin) e tij." (39:6)
7. "Dhe Ne krijuam prej çdo sendi dy lloje (mashkull e femër) që ju të përkujtoni (madhështnë e Zotit)." (51:49)
8. "Dhe Ne u krijuam juve në çifte." (78:8)
9. "O ju njerëz, vërtetë Ne ju krijuam ju prej një mashkulli dhe një femre." (49:13)
10. "Ai është krijues i qiejve e i tokës. Ai nga lloji juaj krijoi për ju bashkëshorte, edhe nga kafshët krijoi çifte, ashtu që t'ju shumojë." (42:11)
11. "All-llahu krijoi për ju bashkëshorte nga vetë loji juaj, e prej bashkëshorteve tuaja - fëmijë e nipa dhe ju furnizoi me (ushqime) të mira." (16:72)
12. "Ai krijoi nga vetë lloji juaj palën (gratë), ashtu që të gjeni prehje te ato dhe në mes jush krijoi dashuri dhe mëshirë." (30:21)
13. "Ne e krijuam atë prej një pike uji (fare)." (36:77)
14. "Le të shikojë njeriu se prej çkahit është krijuar? Ai është krijuar prej një uji që hidhet fuqishëm." (86:5, 6)
15. "Për All-llahun, Ne krijuam njeriun prej një ajke (lëngu), e një balte. Pastaj atë (ajkë - baltë) e bëmë (e shëndrruam) pikë uji (farë) në një vend të sigurtë. Më pas, atë pikë uji e bëmë copë gjaku, e atë gjak të ngurtë e bëmë copë mishi, e atë copë mishi e shndërruam në eshtra, dhe eshtrave ua veshëm mishin, pastaj atë e bëmë krijesë tjetër (me shpirt). I lartë është All-llahu, më i miri Krijues!" (23:12-14)
16. "All-llahu ju nxorri nga barqet e nënave tuaja (si foshnje) që nuk dinit asgjë. Ju pajisi me (shqisa për) të dëgjuar, me të parë dhe me zemër, ashtu që të jeni falënderues." (16:78)
17. "Dhe do t'i japë atij shpirtin që është krijesa Imja." (15:29)
18. "Ai është që krijoi vdekjen dhe jetën, për t'ju sprovuar se cili prej jush është më vepërmirë." (67:2)
19. "Ai e filloi krijimin e pastaj e përsërit atë për t'i shpërblyer me të drejtë ata që besuan dhe bënë vepra të mira." (10:4)

	Ademi dhe Havaja

	Rasti i shejtanit kur ngacmon Ademin dhe gruan e tij Havanë rrëfehet në Kur'an por jo sikurse në tregimin e rrëfyer në Ungjill ku Eva (Havaja) ishte e para ajo që ju dorëzua ngacmimit. Që të dy, Ademi dhe Havaja vepruan sëbashku,: gabuan sëbashku dhe mbasi u pënduan u falën sëbashku. Nuk ekzistojnë shënime të shenjta që fajësojnë femrën për mëkatet e njeriut. Prindërve tonë të parëve u është dhuruar aftësia për të zgjedhur që len të kuptojë që ata kishin mundësi për të vepruar keqë për çka edhe ishin paralajmëruar. Ata e realizuan të keqën me gabimin e tyre, por Zoti me Mëshirën e Tij iu siguroi atyre mundësinë për ta rikthyer pozitën që e kishin. Allahu nuk tregoi asnjë preferencë apo dallim mes Ademit dhe gruas së tij.

Ajete nga Kur'ani i Shenjtë për Ademin dhe Havanë

"(Ne i thamë) o Adem, ti dhe bashkëshortja jote zini vend në Xhennet, hani nga të doni, e mos iu afroni kësaj peme, pse do të bëheni prej zulumqarëve (të vetvetes suaj). Shejtani i nxiti ata të dy (i mashtroi), që t'ua zbulojë atyre pjesët e turpshme që u ishin të muluara dhe tha: "Zoti juaj nuk ua ndaloi ju dyve atë pemë vetëm që të mos bëhi meleqë (engjëj), ose të mos bëheni prej të përjetshmëve . Dhe ju bëri be atyre (duke u thënë) se: unë jam këshillues për ju. Atëherë me mashtrim i zbriti (në nivel të palakmueshëm). E kur e shijuan pemën u zbulua vendturpi i tyre dhe filluan të mbulojnë atë (duke vënë gjeth mbi gjeth) nga gjethet e (pemëve të) Xhennetit. Zoti i tyre i thirri (duke u thënë): "A nuk ua ndalova ju dyve atë pemë dhe a nuk ju thashë ju dyve se shejtani është armik i haptë për ju?!" Ata të dy thanë: "Zoti ynë, ne i bëmë të padrejtë vetvetes, në qoftë se nuk na falë dhe nuk na mëshiron, ne me siguri do të jemi prej të shkatërruarve!" (7: 19-23)

"Ne i thamë: "O Adem, ti dhe bashkëshortja juaj banoni në Xhennet dhe hani lirisht nga frutat e tij kah të doni, po mos iu afroni asaj bime (peme) e të bëheni zulumqarë (të vetvetes suaj)." (2:35)

"Po djalli i bëri që ata të dy të mashtrohen në atë (pemë ose Xhennetin) dhe i nxori ata nga ajo (e mirë) që ishin në te, e Ne u thamë: "Zbritni (dilni), jeni armik i njëri-tjetrit, e ju deri në një kohë në tokë keni vendbanim dhe dëfrim." (2:36)

"Ai (All-llahu) u tha: "Zbritni prej aty që të gjithë, do të jeni armiq të njëri-tjetrit. Nëse u vjen na Unë udhëzim (libër e pejgamber) kush i përmbahet udhëimit Tim, ai nuk ka për të humbur (në dunja) e as nuk ka për të dështuar (në etën tjetër)." (20:123)


	Barazia e gjinive 

	Pozita e gruas në të ashtuquajturat civilizimet e mëdha të së kaluarës zbulon që "gruaja në periullën e jetës së sajë nuk ka patur ekzistencë të pamvarur".Burri atë me raste e shikonte si përëndeshë, zakonishtë si robreshë dhe rrallë herë si dhoqe apo bashkëpunëtore. Madje edhe Evropa moderne e cila pohon se gruan e liroi krejtësishtë nga shovinizmi i burrit, dështoi për tia dhënë asaj rolin e drejtë në shoqëri. ishte për  të parën herë që Islami i dhuron të drejta të barabarta gruas.  

Në Kur'anin e Madhëruar gjindet komplet një kaptinë (Sure) për gruan (En-Nisa). Këtu, në këtë kaptinë, Allahu qartazi zbriti doktrinën e barazisë. 

Kur'ani i madhëruar i drejtohet gjithë njerëzimit, si burrave ashtu edhe grave. Kjo dëshmohet nga fragmente të caktuara që  ju drejtohën të dy palëve, burrave dhe grave. "Nuk ka dyshim se për myslimanët e myslimanet, besimtarët e besiamtaret, adhuruesit e adhurueset, të sinqertit dhe të sinqertat, durimtarët dhe durimtaret, të përvuajturit dhe të përvuajturat, sadakdhënësit dhe sadakdhënëset, agjëruesit dhe agjërueset, ruajtësit e nderit dhe ruajtëset e nderit, shumë përmendësit e All-llahut e shumë përmendëset e All-llahut , All-llahu ka përgatitur falje (mëkatesh) dhe shpërblim të madh." (33: 35) 


Ditën e gjykimit edhe burrat edhe gratë do të ringjallën dhe do të shpërblehën apo dënohën në baz të veprave që ata i kan bërë. "Ditën kur hipokritët dhe hipokritet atyre që besuan u thonë: Na pritni (ose na shikoni) të ndriçoheni prej dritës suaj! U thuhet: Kthehuni prapa jush (në dynja) e kërkoni ndonjë dritë! Atëherë vihet ndërmjet tyre njëfarë muri që ka një derë, e brendia e tij është mëshirë (Xhenneti), e ana e jashtme e tij është dënimi (zjarri). (Hipokritët e mbetur në errësirë) i thërrasin ata (besimtarët): A nuk kemi qenë edhe ne së bashku me ju!? (Besimtarët përgjigjen): Po, por ju e shkatërruat veten (me hipokrizi), ju prisnit kob të zi për besimtarët, ju dyshonit çëshjtet e fesë dhe ju mashtruan shpresat e kota deri kur ju erdhi caktimi i All-llahut (vdekja) dhe ashtu, mashtruesi ju mashtroi." (57: 13-14) 

"O ju njerëz! Kinie frikë Zotin tuaj që ju ka krijuar prej një veteje (njeriu) dhe nga ajo krijoi palën (shoqën) e saj, e prej atyre dyve u shtuan burrra shumë e gra..." (4:1)       

Kjo është dëshmi që të gjitha qënjet humane janë të barabarta. Në Islam nuk ka dallim race, gjinie apo ngjyre dhe të dy, burrat dhe gratë barabartë gëzojnë të drejtat themelore humane sepse në fund të fundit të gjithë rrjedhin nga i njëjti burim.

----------


## Acid_Burn

ja se c'bejne muslimanet ne nder te grave

----------


## llokumi

E'udhu bil-lahi minesh shejtanir-raxhim,
Bismil-lahir-rahmanir-rahim





1. Pakushtësisht besoi All-llahut si Zot të Vetëm, i cili të ka krijuar dhe beso se Muhammedi u (paqja qoftë mbi të) është i Dërguari i fundit i Zotit.

2. Mos u mbështet në askë pos All-llahut. Dije se Ai ta cakton fatin dhe fatkeqësinë. Lutju që të të ndihmojë, por nëse te gjen ndonjë fatkeqësi, duro.

3. Frikësoju vetëm All-llahut dhe dije se një ditë do te japësh llogari para Tij.

4. Kërko nga All-llahu falje mëkatesh se Ai pranon pendimin, por të jesh e vendosur se më nuk do t'i përsërisësh gabimet.

5. Ruaju nga mëkati më i madh - shirku (kur i përshkruan All-llahut shok). Çdo vepër që e bën, bëje vetëm për All-llahun, ndërsa nga shirku kërkoi ndihmë All-llahut me këtë lutje:

"All-llah, në Ty mbështetem nga shirku që e njoh

dhe kërkoj falje prej Teje për shirkun që nuk e njoh"

6. Shpesh përmende All-llahun, se Ai është me ata që e përmendin.

7. Dije se All-llahu vëzhgon çdo hap tënd.

8. Beso se krijesa të All-llahut janë edhe engjujt (melekët), të cilët i zbatojnë urdhërat që ua jep All-llahu.

9. Mëso sa më shpejt të falesh (nëse akoma nuk din) dhe filloja të falurit, sepse ky është një ndër kushtet për të qenë muslimane. Me anë të të falurit do ta pastrosh shpirtin dhe trupin, e nga ana tjetër nuk do të të ngelë kohë për gjëra të kota.

10. Agjëroje ndër muajin Ramazan (kjo është gjithashtu një kushtet për të të qenë muslimane), ndërsa ditët që të ngelin paagjëruara agjëroi sa më shpejtë, madje menjëherë pas festës së Bajramit.

11. Çdo punë filloje me qëllim të mirë dhe duke thënë:

"Bismil-lahir-rrahmanir-rrahim"
(Në emër të All-llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëberësit)

12. Lexoje Kur'anin sa më shpesh që të njohtohesh me urdhërat dhe ndalesat e All-llahut. Gjithashtu lexo libra që përmbajnë Hadithe të vërteta (fjalë të Muhammedit u) sepse këto më së miri e shpjegojnë Kur'anin.

13. Respektoi dhe ndihmoi anëtarët e familjes (posaçërisht prindërit) dhe lute All-llahun për to, lutja yte shpejt do të pranohet nëse do Zoti.

14. Lexo sa më tepër se kjo ta përmirëson të shprehurit dhe nëse ke mundësi studjo ndonjë shkencë.

15. Ruaju nga mendjemadhësia, se mendjemëdhenjtë i urren çdo njeri.

16. Buzëqeshju shoqeve dhe jepju dhurata, që të shtohet dashuria dhe mëshira mes jush.

17. Mos gënjej, mos përqesh dhe mos u bë dyftyrëshe, se këto ta nxijnë nderin, ndërsa i bën njerëzit që ta humbin respektin ndaj teje.

18. Asnjeherë mos u bë kokëforte dhe mos hy në konflikt me shoqet, por nëse vjen deri te konflikti sillu sa më butë (ashtu siç i përngjan një muslimaneje) se vetëm në këtë mënyrë mund të ngadhnjesh.

19. Bëhu e drejtë dhe e vendosur, stabile në qëndrimet e tua, por kur ta shohësh se ke gabuar, pranoje haptazi.

20. Mos përgojo (kjo bëri kështu, ajo bëri ashtu) qoftë edhe nëse je në të drejtë dhe mos paragjyko, sepse shpesh këto janë mëkate dhe traditë e injorancës.

21. Kurre mos shpif. Shpifja është është mëkat edhe më i madh se përgojimi.

22. Asnjëherë mos u vetmo me ndonjë djalë dhe shmangiu bisedave me djemtë.

23. Gjithmonë kur takon ndonjë të varfër jepi diçka sado qoftë e vogël dhe përpiqu që këtë ta bësh fshehurazi duke shpresuar në shpërblim më të madh tek All-llahu.

24. Përpiqu që sa më pak të të duken pjesët (islamikisht) të turpshme të trupit: mos vish tesha të shkurta, të ngushta ose të tejdukshme. Burri yt le të martohet për bukurinë tënde shpirtërore, e jo atë trupore (trupi humb bukurinë pas një kohe, kurse shpirti është i përjetëshëm).

25. Gjithmonë ha me dorën e djathtë, ndërsa të majtën përdore për pastrim.

26. Pastroi dhëmbët para dhe pas fjetjes, si dhe para çdo namazi.

27. Mos lexo revista dhe libra me tematikë "të ndytë", sa më pak shiqo filma dhe sa me pak dëgjo muzikë, se këto ta robërojnë shpirtin, të bëjnë të jetosh në botën e ëndërrave dhe ta dobësojnë të mbajturit mend.

28. Shoqëroju me besimtare, që të këshilloheni njëra me tjetrën.

29. Respektoje çdo urdhër të All-llahut dhe të Lajmëtarit të All-llahut s.a.s (bekimi dhe paqja e All-llahut qofshin mbi te).

30. Kudo që je, bëju shembull për muslimanet dhe vajzat tjera.

----------


## Shkupjani

Islami shënoi një pikë të madhe kthimi në historinë e gruas. Përmes Islamit gruaja rifitoi të drejtat e nderit të saj prej te cilave kjo kishte qenë e privuar për shekuj me rradhë në errësirën e periudhës para islamike. Islami përtëriu të drejtat e saj të plota për të filluar një jetë fisnike nën hijen e sistemit të civilizuar dhe të lavdishëm Islam.

Për të parën herë në histori gruaja ishte në gjendje të gëzonte të drejtat e larta njerëzore,sipas legjislacionit dhe ligjeve islame. Padrejtësitë u larguan prej saj dhe ajo mund të jetonte si një qënie njërzore duke pasur dinjitetin e saj,rangun dhe nderin e barabartë me burrin. Këtu të drejta u praktikuan brenda kufijve të përcaktuar nga Allahu i lartëmadhëruar i cili i dha gruas aftësitë dhe e përgatiti për misionin e saj,për pjesmarrjen në ndërtimin e jetës,lavdisë,përhapjes së vërtetës se qendrueshme dhe përhapjen e së mirës. Ky koncept mund të qëndrojë si një gjë që duket sheshit pavarsisht se disa njerëz nuk duan apo nuk e kuptojnë këtë. Shoqëritë e injorancës para islamike ose të injorances muderne insistojnë në të konsideruarit e gruas si një objekt mallkimi,një pikë qëndrore për mendime të liga,apo krahasimin e saj me një qënie pa ndjenja. Kur zbriti Kur'ani,deklarui falsifitetin e këtyre opinioneve të cilat kundërshtojnë realitetin dhe të vërtetën. Kur'ani thekson foqimisht që gruaja dhe burri janë palë nga e njëjta esencë:

"O ju njerëz ! Kinie frikë Zotin tuaj që ju ka krijuar prej një veteje (njeriu) dhe nga ajo krijoi palën (shoqen) e saj,e prej atyre dyve u shtuan shumë burra e gra"(4:1) 

"Ai (Allahu) është Ai që ju krijoi prej një vete"(7:189)  

Pas deklarimit në një mënyrë mjaft të qarte të pozicionit të gruas në jetën njerëzore Kur'ani i shenjtë thekson gjithashtu edhe ndalimin e keqtrjatimit nga burri:

"çoni një jetë të mirë me to. Nëse urreni ato,bëni durim,pse ndodh që Allahu të japë shumë të mira në një send që ju urreni."(4:19)

Ndërsa Muhammedi a.s thotë :

"Më i miri ndër jush është ai që sillet më mirë me gruan e tij." 
"Nuk është besimtar i mirë ai njeri i cili nuk sillet mitë me gruan e tij."

Gjithashtu Kur'ani e ndalon rreptësisht mbytjen apo braktisjen e fëmijëve femra ose meshkuj.

"të mos i mbytni fëmijët tuaj për shkak të varfërisë,sepse Ne ju ushqejmë juve dhe ata"(6:151)

Islami deklaroi se themelet e ndërtimit nuk varen nga gjinia,por nga pastërtia e punëve dhe e besimit ne All-llahun xh.sh. Kushdo që vepron diçka do ta gjejë atë qoftë mashkull apo femër.

"Nuk ka dyshim se për muslimanët e muslimanet,besimtarët e besimtaret,adhuruesit e adhurueset,të sinqertit e të sinqertat,durimtarët e durimtaret,të përvuajturit e të përvuajturat,sadakadhënësit e sadakadhënëset,agjëruesit e agjërueset,ruajtësit e nderit e ruajtëset e nderit,shumpërmendësit e Allahut e shumpërmendëset e Allahut,Allahu ka përgatitur falje (mëkatesh) dhe shpërblim të madh."(33:35)

Islami gjithashtu insiston që besimtarët e besimtaret janë ruajtës të njeri-tjetrit dhe ato shpërndajnë mirësi mes tyre dhe ndalojnë të keqën:

"Besimtarët dhe besimtaret janë ruajtës të njeri-tjetrit,urdhërojnë për të mirë,ndalojneë nga e keqja,e falin namazin,dhe e japin zekatin,respektojnë All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e tij. Të tillë do ti mëshirojë All-llahu. All-llahu është ngadhënjyes i urtë."(9:71)

Përveç këtyre ka mjaft pjesë të tjera kur'anore të cilat flasin për gruan dhe e vendosin atë në pozicionin e saj natyral në jetën shoqërore.

Pra, Islami njekohësisht e respekton rolin e saj në aspektin ideologjik dhe cakton përgjegjësitë e saj në pjesmarrjen shoqërore drejt progresit të shoqërisë sipas ligjeve të cilat Islami i përcakton mjaft qartë.

Me respekt 
p.s e mirseardhur cdo kritik...
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## abdulselam

Pse mbulesa? 
Sheriati Islam i ka dhene rendesi te madhe gruas muslimane, me qellim qe ta mbroje femerine e saj, ta beje krenare dhe me pozite te rendesishme ne shoqerine ne te cilen jeton. Te gjitha kufizimet qe i jane bere ne veshjen dhe zbukurimin e saj, jane me qellim qe te mbyllin deren e çorodise dhe amoralitetit, te cilat perhapen nga zbuluarja dhe shfaqja e bukurise. Kjo qe ka bere Islami, nuk eshte kufizim i te drejtave te njeriut, por mbrojtje nga renia e saj ne gropen e nençmimit dhe te pavleres. Per kete shkak, do te perpiqemi qe ta permendim vleren e hixhabit (mbuleses Islame), te nxiturit ne te, perfundimin e mire per ata qe e praktikojne kete urdher dhe shemtimin e lakuriqesise, te terhequrit verejtjen nga kjo veper si dhe tregimi i perfundimit te keq te individit qe vepron keshtu ne dunja dhe ahiret. All-llahu e di qellimin tone dhe Ai na mjafton, sa mbrojtes i mire qe eshte. 
VLERA E HIXHABIT Mbulesa eshte respekt ndaj All-llahut dhe Pejgamberit alejhis-selam All-llahu ka bere vaxhib (detyre te domosdo-shme) respektin ndaj Tij dhe respektin ndaj Pejgamberit alejhis-selam duke thene: Aty ku All-llahu ka vendosur per nje çeshtje, ose i derguari i Tij, nuk i takon asnje besimtari dhe besimtareje qe ne ate çeshtje te bejne ndonje zgjidhje tjeter. E kush ben mekat ndaj All-llahut dhe te derguarit te Tij, ai eshte larguar shume larg te Vertetes. (El-Ahzab 36) Per Zotin tend jo, ata nuk jane besimtare derisa te mos zgjedhin ty per te gjykuar ne konflikt mes tyre, e pastaj te mos ndiejne pakenaqsi nga gjykimi yt dhe derisa te mos binden sinqerisht. (En-Nisa 65) All-llahu i ka urdheruar grate duke thene: Thuaju edhe besimtareve ti ndalin shikimet e tyre, ti ruajne pjeset e turpshme te tyre, te mos i zbulojne stolite e tyre, perveç atyre qe jane te dukshme, dhe le ti vene shamite mbi kraherorin e tyre. (En-Nur 31) All-llahu thote: Dhe rrini ne shtepite tuaja e mos shfaqni bukurine tuaj siç shfaqej ne injorancen e hershme (El-Ahzab 83) E kur te kerkoni prej tyre (grave te Pejgamberit) ndonje send, ate kerkojeni pas perdes, kjo eshte me paster per zemrat tuaja dhe te tyre (El-Ahzab 53) O pejgamber, thuaju grave tuaja, bijave tuaja dhe grave te besimtareve, le ti vene shamite e veta mbi trupin e tyre. (El-Ahzab 59) Pejgamberi alejhis-selam thote: Gruaja eshte avret d.m.th. ajo duhet te mbulohet. 

HIXHABI ESHTE NDER All-llahu beri mbulesen titull nderi duke thene: O pejgamber, thuaju grave tuaja, bijave tuaja dhe grave te besimtareve le ti vene shamite e veta mbi trupin e tyre, sepse kjo eshte me afer qe ato te njihen se nuk jane rrugaçe e te mos ofendohen (El-Ahzab 59) pra, te mos jene te demtuara nga te amoralshmit. Pjesa e ajetit e te mos ofendohen aludon ne ate se njohja e bukurive te gruas eshte ofendim per to dhe hyrje e fitnes (perçarjes) dhe te keqes. All-llahu lejoi qe grate e moshuara, te cilat nuk i terheqin burrat, ti heqin mantot (mbulesat). Nuk eshte mekat per grate e moshuara, te cilat nuk deshirojne me martese, qe ta heqin mbulesen e tyre, por duke mos i zbuluar bukurite, megjithate, me se miri per to eshte qe te jene te permbajtura. All-llahu degjon dhe di. (En-Nur 60) Pra, Ai cilesoi hixhabin si nder per grate e moshuara. A thua valle, çthuhet per te rejat? HIXHABI eSHTe PASTeRTI All-llahu thote: E kur kerkoni prej tyre (grave te pejgamberit) ndonje send, ate kerkojeni pas perdes, kjo eshte me paster per zemrat tuaja dhe te tyre. (El-Ahzab 53) Pra, tregoi se hixhabi eshte pasterti per zemrat e besimtareve dhe besimtareve, ngase nese nuk shiqon syri, zemra nuk e kerkon mekatin, kurse nese e sheh syri, mund qe ta kerkoje zemra. Per kete shkak kur nuk sheh, eshte me paster per zemren dhe nuk mund te biesh ne çorodi, ngase hixhabi i nderpret deshirat e atyre qe i kane zemrat e semura: Andaj mos u llastoni ne te folur e te lakmoje ai qe ka semundje ne zemren e tij. (El-Ahzab 32) 

HIXHABI ESHTE MBULESe Pejgamberi alejhis-selam thote: All-llahu i Lartmadheruar eshte i Turperueshem dhe i Mbuluar, dhe e do turpin dhe mbulesen. Gjithashtu thote: Ajo grua, e cila e nxjerr mbulesen ne shtepite tjera perveç shtepise se vet, All-llahu grise mbulesen e saj. Pra, shperblimi behet sipas punes. 

HIXHABI ESHTE TAKVALLeK (frike-respekt ndaj Zotit) O bijte e Ademit, Ne zbritem per ju petk qe ju mbulon vendet e turpshme dhe petk zbukurues. Por, petku i devotshmerise eshte me i miri. (El-Araf: 26) 

HIXHABI ESHTE BESIM All-llahu nuk u eshte drejtuar me urdherin e Tij per mbulese jobesimtareve, por besimtareve. Ai thote: Dhe thuaju besimtareve... dhe thote: dhe grave te besimtareve... Nje dite, te nena e besimtareve, Aishja radiallahu anha hyne disa gra nga vendi Benu Temin me rroba te holla. Ajo iu drejtua duke u thene: Nese jeni besimtare, kjo nuk eshte veshja e besimtareve, e nese nuk jeni besimtare, atehere kenaquni me to. HIXHABI eSHTe PeR ATO Qe TURPeROHEN Pejgamberi alejhis-selam thote: Çdo fe ka moralin e vet, kurse morali i Islamit eshte turpi. Turpi eshte prej imanit, kurse imani (te shpien) ne Xhennet Turpi dhe imani jane te pandare. Nese njeri ngrihet, ngrihet edhe tjetri Trasmentohet nga Aishja radiallahu anha nena e besimtareve, e cila thote: Hyja ne shtepine ne te cilen ishin varrosur Pejgamberi alejhis-selam dhe babai im (ebu Bekri r.a.) pa mbulese, ngase aty ishin (te varrosur) burri dhe babai im. Kurse kur u varros edhe Umeri r.a., per Zotin nuk kam hyre pos me mbulese, ngase me vinte turp prej Umerit r.a. Pra, mbulesa eshte ne perputhshmeri me turpin, i cili eshte ne natyren e gruas. 

MBULESA ESHTE XHELOZI Mbulesa eshte ne perputhshmeri me xhelozine (e lejuar), e cila eshte prej natyres se burrit te drejte, i cili nuk toleron qe te hidhen shiqime pervjedhese kah gruaja ose bijat e tija. Shume luftera kane filluar mu per shkak te tradhetise se gruas, qe ka filluar me shikim te thjeshte. Aliu r.a. thote: Me kane treguar se grate tuaja perzihen me burrat e huaj ne treg (pa prezencen tuaj)? A nuk keni xhelozi? Nuk ka hajr prej atij qe nuk xhelozon! Kuptohet, xhelozia ndaj gruas se pafajshme dhe te ndershme nuk preferohet, por duhet pasur gjithmone kujdes nga cytjet e shejtanit alejhi lanet. 

DeMET E LAKURIQeSISe Te zbuluarit eshte mekat ndaj All-llahut dhe Pejgamberit alejhis-selam. Ska dushim se ai qe ben mekat ndaj All-llahut dhe Pejgamberit alejhis-selam nuk i ben dem askujt perveç vetvetes. Pejgamberi alejhis-selam njehere tha: I gjith ummeti im do te hyje ne Xhennet, perveç atij qe refuzon. Thane: Kush refuzon o Resulull-llah? Tha: Kush me respekton do te hyje ne Xhennet, kurse kush nuk me respekton, ka refuzuar. 

LAKURIQeSIA eSHTe PREJ MeKATeVE SHKATeRRUESE Nje dite, te Pejgamberi alejhis-selam shkoi Umejmetu bint Rukejka per tiu besatuar per Islam. Pejgamberi alejhis-selam i tha: Ma jep besen se nuk do te besh shirk, nuk do te vjedhesh, nuk do te besh zina, nuk do ta vrasesh femijen tende, nuk do te trillosh ndonje akuze, nuk do te vajtosh dhe se nuk do te dalesh e zbuluar, ashtu si dilje ne xhahilijet (ne injorancen e hershme). Pra, Pejgamberi alejhis-selam krahesoi te zbuluarit me mekatet me te medha. 

LAKURIQeSIA SHKAKTON MALLKIMIN DHE LARGIMIN NGA MeSHIRA E ALLAHUT Pejgamberi alejhis-selam thote: Ne fund te ummetit tim do te kete gra te veshura, por te zhveshura, ndersa kokat (floket) e tyre do te jene sikur gungat e deves. Mallkoni ato, ngase ato jane te mallkuara. 

LAKURIQeSIA eSHTe PREJ CILeSIVE Te BANOReVE Te ZJARRIT Pejgamberi alejhis-selam thote: Populli, i cili mban ne dore kamxhike sikur bishtat e lopes, me te cilet u bine njerezve, si dhe grate e veshura por te zhveshura, te cilat lekunden gjate ecjes, kokat (floket) e te cilave jane si shpina e deves nuk do te hyne ne Xhennet, e as qe do te nuhatin eren e tij, ndersa era e tij ndihet aq larg. 

LAKURIQeSIA eSHTe DYFTYReSI Pejgamberi alejhis-selam thote: Grate me te mira jane te dashurat, ata qe lindin dhe ata qe perkrahin burrin, kuptohet, nese i frikohen Zotit, kurse grate me te keqia jane ato te zhveshurat, ato jane dyftyreshe. Ato nuk do te hyne ne Xhennet, perveç nje numer i vogel. 

LAKURIQeSIA eSHTe TURP Pejgamberi alejhis-selam thote: Ajo grua e cila nderron rrobat ne shtepi tjeter perveç shtepise se burrit te saj, ka grise mbulesen qe ka pase ndermjet saj dhe All-llahut a.v.xh. (az-ze ve xhEl-le) 

LAKURIQeSIA eSHTe ZINA (AMORALITET) Gruaja eshte avret (pjese e cila duhet te mbulohet), kurse zbulimi i avretit eshte zina (amoralitet) dhe shemtim. All-llahu thote: Kur punojne (idhujtaret) diçka te shemtuar, thone: -Ne i gjetem duke bere keshtu prinderit tane, dhe All-llahu na urdheroi kete (viziten rreth Qabes lakuriq). Thuaj: -All-llahu nuk urdheron te shemtuaren, a po e thoni per All-llahun ate qe nuk e dini? (El-Araf 28) Shejtani eshte ai qe urdheron ne kete zina: Djalli ju frikon nga varferia dhe ju urdheron te keqen... (El-Bekare 268) E zhveshura eshte mikrob i demshem, i cili ne shoqerine Islame perhape amoralitetin. All-llahu thote: Ata te cilet deshirojne qe te besimtaret te perhapet amoraliteti, i pret denim i dhembshem ne kete dhe ne boten tjeter. All-llahu di, e ju nuk dini. (En-Nur 19) 

LAKURIQeSIA eSHTe PASIM I SHEJTANIT Tregimi i Ademit dhe Havase me Iblisin na tregon qarte kujdesin e Iblisit per te zbuluar vendet e turpshme dhe perhapjen e amoralitetit. All-llahu thote: O bijte e Ademit, te mos ju mashtroje shejtani sikurse i nxori prinderit tuaj nga Xhenneti, zhveshi prej tyre petkun e tyre qe tju del ne shesh te zbuluarit e tyre.(El-Araf 27) Pra, Iblisi eshte bartesi i thirrjes ne zbulim dhe zhveshje, dhe ai eshte prijesi i prijatareve qe therasin ne çlirimin e gruas. eshte imami i çdokujt qe e respekton duke bere mekat ndaj Meshiruesit, e sidomos i atyre qe dalin te zbuluara dhe u bejne dem muslimaneve e u shkaktojne probleme te rinjeve. Pejgamberi alejhis-selam thote: Nuk kam lene pas meje fitne (sprovim, perçarje) me te demshme per burrat se grate. 

LAKURIQeSIA eSHTe RRUGA E ÇIFUTeVE Çifutet kane pervoje te madhe ne shkaterrimin e popujve duke perdore si mjet per kete gruan. Lakuriqesia ka qene arma me e forte e institucioneve te tyre te perhapur anembane botes. Pejgamberi alejhis-selam thote: Keni frike dunjane dhe grate, ngase fitneja (sprovimi) e pare e çifuteve kane qene grate. Librat e tyre flasin se All-llahu i ka denuar bijat cioniste per zbuluaresine e tyre. Zoti do ti denon bijat cioniste per shkak te lakuriqesise dhe krenarise se tyre kur ato bejne zhurme me bylyziket e kembeve... Edhe pse Pejgamberi alejhis-selam ka terhequr verejtjen nga pergjasimi me kafirat dhe pasimin e rruges se tyre sidomos sa i takon gruas, shumica e muslimaneve kundershtuan kete ndalim te Pejgamberit alejhis-selam dhe u realizua thenia e tij: Do ta ndiqni rrugen e atyre qe kane qene para jush pellembe pas pellembe, krah pas krahu, madje sikur ata te hyne ne vrime te hardhuces, ju (edhe atje) do ti ndiqni. Thane: A jane ata (qe do ti ndjekim) çifutet dhe te krishteret? Pejgamberi alejhis-selam tha: Po kush (nese nuk jane ata)?! Ata, te cilet i respektojne çifutet dhe te krishteret dhe bejne mekat ndaj All-llahut dhe Pejgamberit alejhis-selam u perngjajne çifuteve, ne te cilet All-llahu eshte i hidheruar, ndersa ata (çifutet) jane njerezit te cilet pranuan urdherin e All-llahut duke thene: Degjuam dhe nuk respektuam dhe me kete u larguan nga rruga e besimtareve, te cilet kur degjojne urdherin e All-llahut thone: Degjuam dhe respektuam. All-llahu thote: Kush i kundervihet te derguarit, pasi qe i eshte bere e qarte e verteta dhe ndjek rruge tjeter nga ajo e besimtareve, Ne e leme ne ate qe e ka zgjedhur dhe e fusim ne Xhehennem. Sa perfundim i keq qe eshte ai!. (En-Nisa 115) 

LAKURIQeSIA eSHTe XHAHILIJET (INJORANCe) DHE PRAPAMBETURI Njihet fakti se ne kohen e xhahilijetit (injorances, primitivizmit) njerezit nuk e kane mbuluar trupin e tyre, prandaj All-llahu thote: Dhe rrini ne shtepite e juaja dhe mos e shfaqni bukurine tuaj siç shfaqej ne injorancen e hershme! (El-Ahzab 33) Ndersa Pejgamberi alejhis-selam e ka cilesuar thirrjen ne injorance si veper te urrejtur, nga e cila duhet te largohemi: Çdo gje qe i perket xhahilijetit eshte nen kembet e mia! Zhveshja dhe zbulimi i avretit eshte ne natyren e kafsheve, dhe askush nuk mund te tentoje kah ajo, pos kur bie nga posti njerezor, nga pozita, te cilen ia ka caktuar All-llahu , pozite ne te cilen natyra e tij kerkon mbulimin dhe mbrojtjen e trupit (nga shiqimet e te tjereve). Per kete, thenia se te zbuluarit, amoraliteti eshte art ose bukuri eshte argument se natyra e thenesit eshte ndryshuar dhe eshte argument per prapambeturine e ketij personi. Perparimi i njeriut eshte ngusht i lidhur me perparimin e tij ne mbulimin e trupit. Gjithmone perparimi dhe civilizimi ka shkaktuar edhe deshiren per ta mbuluar trupin, kjo njihet nga historia e njerezimit, ndersa degjenerimi gjithmone ka nxitur zhveshjen dhe çregullirat nga aspekti i moralit. Ekzistojne raste kur kjo manifestohet ne nje shoqeri te caktuar, paraqiten çregullira aq te medha, te cilat behen shkaktare qe pjesetaret e saj ti humbin ndjenjat njerezore, ndersa kjo ndikon ne shkaterrimin e tere shoqerise. 

LAKURIQeSIA eSHTe DERe E Se KEQES Se PANDeRPRERe Ai qe mendon mbi tekstet e sheriatit dhe lexon historine, do ti kuptoje demet e te zbuluarit ne kete bote dhe ne tjetren, sidomos nese kesaj i bashkangjitet edhe perzierja e gjinive. 

KeTO JANe PeRFUNDIMET E PADeSHIRUARA: -grate fillojne te garojne ne zbulimin e bukurive (qe eshte veper e ndaluar), me qellim qe ta terheqin shiqimin e te tjereve, gje qe shkaterron moralin dhe pasurine, dhe e ben gruan mall te lire, i cili i ekspozohet çdokujt; -shkaterrohet morali edhe te pjesetaret e gjinise mashkullore, sidomos te te rinjte, te cilet me shpejt nxiten ne vepra te ndaluara; -shkaterrohen lidhjet familjare dhe perhapet mosbesimi ndermjet anetareve te familjes; -fillon tregetia me gra (ne forma te ndryshme); -fillon keqtrajtimi i çdo gruaje, pa mare parasysh moralin e saj; -perhapen semundje. Pejgamberi alejhis-selam thote: Çdo here qe perhapet prostitucioni ne nje popull, ne te perhapen edhe semundje dhe epidemi, te cilat nuk kane ekzistuar te paraardhesit e tyre. -nuk i ipet rendesi zinase se syve. Pejgamberi alejhis-selam thote: Zinaja e dy syve eshte shiqimi dhe gjithashtu behet rende mposhtja e shiqimit, me te cilen veper do ta kenaqnim All-llahun . -merita per te zbrite denime te ndryshme, te cilat jane me te rrezikshme edhe se shkaterrimet me te medha qe i ben njeriu (sepse Zoti eshte me i fuqishem se ai). All-llahu thote: Kur duam ta shkaterrojme ndonje vend, i urdherojme pasaniket e atij vendi (ta respektojne All-llahun), ndersa ata bejne amoralitet, e atehere zbatohet denimi i merituar kunder tyre dhe e shkaterrojme (vendin) teresisht. (El-Isra 16) Pejgamberi alejhis-selam thote: Nese njerezit e shohin ndonje veper te keqe dhe nuk e ndryshojne, kam frike se All-llahu i kaplon edhe ata me denim. Pra, motra ime muslimane: A nuk e kupton fjalen e Pejgamberit : Largo pengesen nga rruga e muslimaneve ? Nese largimi i pengeses nga rruga eshte prej degeve te imanit, a thua valle cila eshte me e demshme: guri dhe therra ne rruge ose fitneja e cila shkaterron zemren, prish trurin dhe perhap amoralitetin nder besimtaret? Per çdo te ri qe sprovohet prej teje sot, me te cilen veper e largon nga permendja e All-llahut dhe nga rruga e dreje, do te denohesh per kete, kurse denimi i All-llahut eshte i papershkrueshem. Nxito ta respektosh All-llahun dhe leri pas shpine kritikat dhe kercenimet e njerezve, ngase llogaria e All-llahut eshte shume me e madhe dhe me e rende. Mos u mundo te arrish kenaqesine e tyre, por mundohu ta arrish kenaqesine e All-llahut , me te cilen veper do te gezohesh dhe do te jesh e lumtur. Pejgamberi alejhis-selam thote: Kush mundohet ta kenaq All-llahun duke i hidheruar njerezit, kenaqet All-llahu prej tij dhe e ben qe edhe njerezit te kenaqen prej tij; kurse kush mundohet ti kenaq njerezit duke e hidheruar All-llahun, All-llahu hidherohet ne te, e gjithashtu edhe njerezit hidherohen ne te. Robi duhet ta veçoje All-llahun me frike-respekt dhe devotshmeri. All-llahu thote: Mos u frikesoni nga njerezit, por frikesohuni nga Une... (El-Maide 44) Te ma keni friken vetem Mua (El-Bekare 40) Ai eshte i denje per tiu ruajtur dhe i denje per falje mekatesh! (El-Muddeththir 56) Te kenaqurit e deshirave te njerezve as qe eshte e urdheruar, e as qe eshte e mundeshme, kurse kenaqja e deshirave te Krijuesit edhe eshte e urdheruar edhe eshte e mundeshme. Imam Shafiu r.a. thote: Kenaqja e njerezve eshte qellim i paarritshem, kurse ti veproje ate qe ben dobi. Pra, vazhdo dhe mos e merr para sysh ate qe nuk te ben dobi. All-llahu u garanton te devotshmeve dalje nga udhekryqi dhe furnizim prej nga ata nuk e presin. Ai thote: E kush i frikesohet All-llahut, atij Ai ia çele nje rruge dhe e furnizon prej nga nuk kujton fare (Et-Talak 2,3) 

KUSHTET Qe DUHET TI PLOTeSOJe MBULESA ISLAME 1) Mbulimi i te gjithe trupit te gruas,sipas mendimit me te sakte. Disa dijetare lejojne zbulimin e fytyres dhe te duarve me kusht qe te sigurohet mosrenia ne fitne e saj dhe nga ajo, e kur nuk plotesohen keto kushte nuk lejohet zbulimi i tyre me pajtim te dijetareve. 2) Te mos jete mbulesa terheqese per meshkujt, sepse All-llahu e ka bere mbulesen mbulim te bukurive, e jo zbulim te tyre. Ai thote: Mos e shfaqni bukurine tuaj siç shfaqej ne injorancen e hereshme! (El-Ahzab 33) 3) Te mos jete mbulesa e tejdukshme, ngase nuk mundesh te mbulohesh me nje send i cili eshte i tejdukshem, e nese vepron keshtu ajo behet e mbuluar me emer, ndersa ne realitet eshte e zbuluar. Pejgamberi alejhis-selam thote: Ne fundin e ummetit tim do te kete gra te mbuluara, por te zbuluara. Kokat e tyre do ti kene sikur gerbat e deveve. Mallkoni ato, sepse ato do te jene te mallkuara. Ato nuk do te hyne ne Xhennet, e as qe do ta ndiejne eren e tij, kurse era e tij ndihet aq larg! Pra, ky eshte argumenti se veshja e nje teshe te tejdukshme konsiderohet si mekat i madh. 4) Mbulesa duhet te jete e gjere, sepse qellimi i saj eshte pengimi i fitnes dhe meshehja e formes se trupit. Usame ibn Zejdi r.a. thote: Pejgamberi alejhis-selam me dhuroi nje manto koptijane, te cilen ia kishte dhuruar Dihjetul-Kelbiu, kurse une ia dhash gruas sime qe ta veshe. Nje dite Pejgamberi alejhis-selam me tha: Perse nuk e veshe manton koptijane? I thashe: E veshi gruaja ime. Ai tha: Urdheroje qe te veshe diçka nen te, se kam frike mos po ia pershkruan formen e eshtrave te saja. 5) Te mos jete mbulesa e parfumosur. Pejgamberi alejhis-selam thote: Ajo grua, e cila parfumoset dhe kalon prane burrave qe ta nuhatin eren e saj, ajo eshte lavire. 6) Te mos i perngjan veshjes se burrave. Pejgamberi alejhis-selam thote: Nuk eshte prej nesh (nuk eshte muslimane) gruaja qe u perngjan burrave, dhe burri qe u perngjan grave. Transmetohet nga ebu Hurejre r.a. se ka thene: Pejgamberi alejhis-selam e ka mallkuar ate burre qe vesh veshjen e grave dhe ate grua qe vesh veshjen e burrave. Pejgamberi alejhis-selam thote: Tre lloj njerezish nuk do te hyne ne Xhennet, e as qe do ti shiqon All-llahu ne diten e Kijametit: Ai qe nuk i respekton prinderit, gruaja qe i perngjan burrit dhe ai qe perhap ate qe ndodh gjate marredhenieve seksuale. 7) Te mos i perngjan veshjes se mosbesimtareve. Pejgamberi alejhis-selam thote: Ai qe i perngjan nje populli, eshte prej tyre. Transmetohet nga Abdull-llah ibn Amri r.a., i cili ka thene: Pejgamberi alejhis-selam pa ne mua dy rrobe te verdha dhe tha: Keto jane tesha te jobesimtareve, mos i vish! 8) Te mos kete per qellim me kete veshje afirmim ne popull. Pejgamberi alejhis-selam thote: Kush vesh veshje afirmimi ne dunja, All-llahu e mposhte ne diten e Kijametit, e pastaj e shtien ne zjarrin e Xhehennemit. Ne kete hyn çdo veshje qe te dallon prej te tjereve, pa marre parasysh a eshte veshje e shtrenjte, te cilen e veshe per tu lavderuar me pasuri, ose veshjen e leckosur dhe te papaster, duke pasur per qellim demonstrimin e asketizmit. 

KE KUJDES NGA Te ZBULUARIT Pasi qe te mendojme rreth kushteve te lartpermendura te mbuleses Islamike, behet e qarte se shumica e femrave, te cilat mendojne se jane te mbuluara ne realitet jane te zhveshura, ngase ne veshjen e tyre nuk gjenden kushtet e lartpermendura. Armiqte e rilindjes Islame mundohen me te gjitha fuqite qe ta asgjesojne ate, mirepo All-llahu i shkaterron mundimet e tyre dhe i perforcon besimtaret edhe me teper ne kete fe. Per kete shkak,ata ndryshuan metodat e tyre. U paraqiten me ide te felliqura, me te cilat donin ta nxjerrin kete rilindje nga drejtimi i saj hyjnor. Paraqiten fotografi te trilluara te mbuleses bashkekohore si zgjedhje e mesme. (Aludohet ne teshat e ngushta qe mbulojne trupin, por tregojne formen, si dhe teshat e bukura, te cilat i terheqin shikimet e meshkujve.sh.r.) Thane: Edhe Zoti eshte i kenaqur, por edhe shoqeria e pranon.( Behet fjale per shoqerine islamike sh.r.) Kjo u prit shume mire nga disa vajza mosbesimtare, te cilat nuk kishin guxim te dalin te zbuluara nga presioni i shoqerise muslimane, dhe veshen kete mbulese, me te cilen armiqte edhe realizuan qellimet e veta, por edhe nuk rane ne kundershtim me shoqerine. Ne kete menyre u perhap kjo lakuriqesi ne emer te mbuleses bashkekohore. Per kete shkak, oj vajze me mbulese bashkekohore mos mendo se mbulesa yte eshte sipas principeve te sheriatit, ose eshte ajo mbulese e cila e kenaq All-llahun dhe Pejgamberin alejhis-selam Mos u tradheto nga ata, te cilet ta bekojne kete veper dhe fshehin ne vehte keshillimin. Gjithashtu mos thuaj: Une jam me e mire se ato qe jane te zhveshura, sepse nuk mirret shembull nga e keqja. Zjarri eshte shkalle-shkalle, mu ashtu siç eshte edhe Xhenneti, shkalle-shkalle. Per kete shkak, meri shembull motrat e tua, te cilat vishen me mbulese te percaktuar me sheriat. Transmetohet se Pejgamberi alejhis-selam ka thene: Shiqo ne ate qe eshte me poshte se ty ne aspekt te dunjase, kurse ne ate qe eshte me larte se ty ne aspekt te ahiretit. Ne kete menyre nuk do ti perbuzesh begatite e All-llahut ndaj teje. Transmetohet nga Hasan El-Basriu se ka thene: Nese shejtani a.l. e sheh se je i qendrueshem ne respektimin e All-llahut, te kerkon here pas here. Kur e sheh se ti edhe me tej qendron ne respektimin e All-llahut, largohet prej teje. Por nese te sheh se je labil (njehere keshtu, njehere ashtu), atehere te versulet panderprere. Pra ejani ne perqendrueshmerine, e cila nuk ka lakime ne udhezimin drejt te Vertetes, ejani ne pendim te sinqerte (teube), pas te cilit nuk ka mekat. Pendohuni te gjithe te All-llahu, o besimtare, qe te gjeni shpetimin (En-Nur 31) 

DeGJUAM DHE RESPEKTUAM Muslimani i vertete e pranon urdherin e All-llahut dhe mundohet qe se shpejti ta praktikon ne jeten e tij te perditeshme. Ne shenje dashurie ndaj Islamit, krenarie me sheriatin e te Meshireshmit dhe ne shenje respektimi te sunnetit (vepres, tradites, ligjit) te njeriut me te mire, Pejgamberit alejhis-selam Nuk ia ve veshin asaj grupe te humbur, e cila tregon padegjueshmeri ndaj te Vertetes dhe eshte e pavetedijshme ndaj perfundimit qe e pret. All-llahu mohon besimin nga ata qe ia kethejne shpinen Atij dhe Pejgamberit alejhis-selam : Ata (dyftyreshit) thane: Ne i kemi besuar All-llahut dhe te Derguarit te tij dhe u jemi bindur. Por pas asaj nje grup prej tyre zbrapsen. Te tillet nuk jane besimtare. E kur thirren qe ndermjet tyre te gjykoje All-llahu dhe i Derguari i Tij (me Kuran dhe hadith), nje grup prej tyre nuk i pergjigjen (thirrjes)... (En-Nur 47, 48) Kur thiren besimtaret per gjykim ndermjet tyre te All-llahu dhe te i Derguari i Tij, e vetmja fjale e tyre eshte qe te thone: Degjuam dhe respektuam! Te tillet jane ata te shpetuarit. Kush e respekton All-llahun dhe te Derguarin e Tij, dhe ia ka friken All-llahut, te tillet jane ata qe arrijne ate qe deshirojne. (En-Nur 51, 52) Transmetohet nga Safija bint Shejbe, e cila thote: Ishim duke ndejtur te Aisheja r.a. dhe u permenden grate kurejshe dhe vlera e tyre. Ne kete rast Aisheja r.a. tha: Ska dyshim se grate kurejshe kane vlere, mirepo une nuk kam pare sikur grate e ensareve. Ato aq shume e besonin Kuranin, saqe kur zbriti ajeti i sures En-Nur Le ti vene shamite mbi kraherorin e tyre... dhe burrat e tyre ua tregonin kete ajet grave, bijave, motrave, nenave, si dhe te afermeve te tjere; e kur e degjuan ajetin secila nxitoi qe ta mbulon koken dhe trupin, ne shenje besimi ndaj Librit te All-llahut... Pra, nuk kemi zgjedhje para urdherit te All-llahut , e as medyshje gjate realizimit te vendimit te Tij. Per kete shkak, pendohu moj moter muslimane nese vertete je e kenaqur qe All-llahun ta kesh Zot, Islamin fe, Muhammedin alejhis-selam Pejgamber dhe nese do qe per shembull ti marresh grate dhe bijat e Pejgamberit alejhis-selam Nxito te pendohesh, oj robereshe e All-llahut dhe ke kujdes fjalen Do te pendohem, do te falem, do te mbulohem..., ngase vonimi i pendimit eshte mekat, per te cilin duhet pendim tjeter. Thuaje ate qe tha Musai a.s.: U nguta te Ti, o Zoti im, qe te jesh i kenaqur ndaj meje! (Taha 84) dhe thuaje ate qe e kane thene besimtaret dhe besimtaret me pare: Degjuam dhe respektuam (urdherin). Kerkojme faljen Tende, o Zoti yne! Vetem te Ti eshte perfundimi yne! (El-Bekare 285) Lutja jone e fundit eshte: Falenderimi i takon All-llahut, Zotit te boterave!

----------


## Astriti

BISMIL-LAHIRR-RRAHMANIRR-RRAHIM

ME EMRIN E ALL-LLAHUT  TE GJITHEMESHIRSHMIT MESHIRPLOTIT

 QE TE JESH ME E BUKUR TE KESHILLOJ !

1) Beje mbulimin e shikimit, ngjyren e syve te tua, te shtohet kthjelltesia dhe shkelqimi.
2) Shto grimca sinqeriteti ne buzet e tua, te behesh me e bukur.
3) Te kuqin e buzeve tua beje etiketen e turpit qe shihet ne qendren e besimit (zemer).
4)  Perdor sapunin tend per te pastruar cdo gjynah a gabim per te cilin shqetesohesh.
5) Flokun tend mbroje me hixhabin Islam i cili te ruan nga shikimet perveluese te te ndaluarve.
6) Perdor si  medikament veprues mbi bakteriet, pasten e dhembeve qe eshte edukata Islame.
7) Sa per stolite te keshilloj te vendosesh ne veshin tend vathin e moralit.
8) Le te jene dorashkat byzylyket e duarve tua, qe te shtohet thjeshtesia.
9) E mos u bej kosh plehrash ku kushdo te hedhe papastertite e tij, kur sheh lakuriqsine tende, por falendero Allahun se veshja Islame te ka bere me te bukur se lulja e vetme ne mes te shkretetires.
10) Mos harro se nuk je si dosa qe han pasardhesit e saj por je ne te vertete fidanishtja e trashegimise Islame.
11) Bukurine e gjinis qe ta dha Fuqiploti mos ta lepijne qente e ti joshesh me to mengjes e mbremje, por beje zemren tende folene e dashurise per fene Islame se keshtu e ke vendosur ne vend dinjitetin dhe e ke plotesuar me se miri amanetin.

MOTER E DASHUR!

            Dikur femra ka qene si margaritari ne guacke, e ruajtur me xhelozi ne fund te thellesirave te detit. Njeriu e ka enderruar, e ka paramenduar  ka medituar…. Andaj nga  mosafrueshmeria e prekjeve trupore dhe puneve te pamoralshme, dhe fale ruajtjes se moralit dhe normave te tij me xhelozi, gjate historise se tyre shume popuj kane krijuar kenge dhe romane te paarritshme. Shkrimtaret dhe poetet per kete vetem mund te enderrrojne, sepse nuk mund te ndjejne ne thelbin e qenies se tyre ate te cilen e kane ndiere koleget e tyre te mepareshem, per kete arsye ne kete kohe  fat te keq, nuk ka vepra te tilla kapitale, as ne proze e as ne poezi. Sot, jo qe nuk ka nevoje te notojme thelle ne det dhe te kerkojme guacken, ta paramendojme dhe ta enderrojme, por as qe ka nevoje ta hapim, pasi qe ajo e ka hedhur cdo gje nga vetja, gjoja ne emer te lirise dhe emancipimit, duke mos kuptuar se eshte bere mall per tregeti! Dikur ne treg jane ekspozuar dhe shitur vetem patate, domate, molle etj, ndersa sot, ne tregje dhe ne te gjitha vendet e tjera publike ekspozohen pjese te ndryshme te trupit. Cdokujt i lejohet ti shikoje, ti mate, ti preke , sepse sot nuk ka asgje per tu fshehur. Ndaj sot nuk ka me vepra arti ne keto aspekte se imagjinata ka shteruar vendin e saj e ka zene gara per te shijuar sa me shume placke nga ky treg kaq i lire.
Islami eshte fe e natyrshme. Ne te egzistojne gjera te dukeshme (dhahir) dhe te padukshme (gajb) te cilat do te mund t’i shohim ne boten e ardheshme. Ate te fshehten besimtari mezi e prêt : i mbushur me shprese te pangopur, duke pritur takimin me te Dashurin – Krijuesin e tij. Dikur edhe i riu e ka pritur takimin me te dashuren e tij e cila ka qene ne guacen e moralit. Dhe paramendo, cfare gezimi per te dy, kur u vinin dasmoret ?!
Mirpo motra ime, te shumica sot dasmoret jane bere fomalitet i thjeshte, pasiqe guaca qe moti eshte hapur!!!
          Motra ime e dashur, per kete qe moti mendoj. Mirpo kam pritur qe dikush nga dijetaret te shkruaje dhe ta trajtoje imtesisht kete ceshtje. Por atyre goja u eshte ndrydhur dhe penat u jane thare, e per kete vendosa t’ju flas.
Ne e dime, rregullen e sheriatit: Ai qe mohon te pakten nje obligim te Allahut xhel- leshanuhu qe e ka urdheruar te zbatohet, behet pabesimtar (qafir)! Motra ime, te jem me e qarte: Behet fjale per veshjen, (mbulesen), e femres muslimane.
Motra ime, per kete po te shkruaj  qe rastesisht te mos mohosh kete obligim te Allahut, e as ndonje tjeter, sepse ne ate moment qe ne mohojme obligimet e Allahut na shuhet besimi, e te gjithe veprat tona qe kemi bere na mbeten te pavlera.Une e di qe ky obligim i Allahut, (mbulesa) nuk eshte i lehte dhe se duhet nje kohe e gjate qe te mposhtet djalli ne kete rruge. Porse pikerisht lufta me vetveten dhe me djallin tend te brendshem eshte lufta me e rende ne kete bote.
Ne mungese te drites (nurit) te Allahut (xh.sh) erresira e inorances fetare na ka mbuluar syte ndaj duhet t’i heqim keto syze shume ngjyreshe qe na kane vene (sepse Islami eshte pa ngjyre) dhe ta analizojme kete obligim ne teresine e mesimeve Islame. Nese e analizojme keshtu, do te shohim se mbulesa te cilen e ka percaktuar Allahu per besimtaret eshte nder dhe respekt per te. I ruan ato nga poshterimi, i mbron qe te mos jene thjesht trup dhe te bien ne nivelin e kafsheve! Pikerisht per kete, mbulesa Islame eshte mburoja dhe arma me e mire per moralin e femres muslimane!.
       Nese thua: Perse vetem une te mbulohem? – Motra ime jane mbuluar shume me te mira se une dhe ti ; jane mbuluar grate e te Derguarit te Allahut, nenat e besimtareve te sinqerte ! Motra ime, nese verejme se shumica e besimtareve te sotme nuk mbulohen - mendon se nuk u eshte garantuar banimi ne xhehenem ?! Mos valle edhe ti kerkon vize per banim te perhereshem ne zjarr?! Nese kerkon te sillesh si shumica e botes – dije se ato do te kthejne nga rruga e Allahut ( xh.sh) A nuk  ke verejtur kur ke lexuar Kur’anin, se Allahu ( xh.sh) shpeshhere perserit : «Shumica e njerezve nuk dijne, shumica prej tyre nuk besojne ! » 
Nese nuk mbulohesh per shkak te nxehtesise, se mund te djersish shume ; moter e dashur, mos harro, zjarri  xhehenemit eshte me i nxehte dhe me pervelues se dielli dhe rrezet e tij ne korrik dhe gusht. Dhe mos harro se ky i nxehte eshte afatshkurter, kurse i nxehti i xhehenemit eshte i perhershem. Ti je e lire te zgjedhesh!
Moter e dashur: mosmbulimi i trupit tend, (konkretisht mbulimi i tere trupit pervec fytyres dhe kembeve gjer tek nyjet), eshte haram. Si do t’i japesh pergjigje Allahut nese gjate tere jetes ke ecur e zbuluar? Moter e dashur a nuk e ke lexuar ne Kur’an se cdo njeri do te mbaje mekatet e veta. Moter e dashur a nuk e di se eshtrat e tua jane shume te dobeta per te mbajtur peshen e tere ketyre mekateve.
Roli yt nuk eshte qe te provokosh, t’u tregosh te tjereve pjeset e trupit tend, te stolisesh, te zbukurohesh dhe te parfumohesh. Moter e dashur mos harro se ti je me e vlefshme se goteza e aromes a parfumit, shume me vlefshme se prerja qe i ndan gjinjte dhe prerja e fundit tend; me e vlefshme se trokitja e kepuceve te tua ne dysheme dhe me e vlefshme se i kuqi i buzeve te tua! Vlera dhe bukuria jote jane bukuria e shpirtit tend dhe nderit tend! Turpi eshte fuqia qe te mbron nga mekatet. I derguari i Allahut  ka thene : “ Cdo fe ka moral, kurse morali i Islmamit eshte turpi”
       Perfundimisht duhet te jemi te vetedijeshem qe jemi pergjegjes per veten dhe familjen tone. Allahu ( xh.sh) qarte na e terheq verejtjen duke thene: 
“ O ju qe besuat, ruani veten dhe familjen tuaj prej zjarri, lenda djegese e te cilit jane njerezit dhe guret”. 
( Et- Tahrim, ajeti 6 )
“ Jeta e kesaj bote nuk eshte gje tjeter vetem se nje perjetim dhe mashtrim. S’ka dyshim se bota tjeter eshte me e dobishmja per ata qe ruhen. A nuk llogjikoni?!” 
( En- Ame, ajeti 32)

----------


## Astriti

Cmendoni per nje femer te tille? 
E bukura e të bukurave. Por?
           Që në vegjëli , më pëlqente kur dëgjoja fjalë të cilat dëshmonin për bukurinë time mahnitëse . Mësova që herët gjithashtu , se bukuria duhet të pasohet nga eleganca në sjellje dhe veshje . Më pas lexova se meshkujt befasohen zakonisht nga një femër e bukur , porse më pas vazhdojnë të interesohen edhe për zgjuarsinë e saj . Ndaj vendosa  një program , që do të mundësonte shastisjen e meshkujve si me bukuri ashtu edhe me zgjuarsi . Fillova të interesohem në mënyrë tepër intensive për librat jashtë shkollorë sidomos gjatë pushimeve verore . Lexoja dhe mbaja shënim gjërat më kryesore dhe interesante , gjë që më bëri të mundur pajisjen me një bagazh njohurish të konsiderueshme . Nëna më thosh : Nëse tregon këtë interes për librat shkollor do të dalësh e para në rang kombëtar . Nuk u vija rëndësi fjalëve të saj sepse nuk doja të grindesha me të madje nuk doja të grindesha me asnjë . Nuk doja të më preokuponte asgjë tjetër përveç vetes sime . Vetja ime  është e para dhe e fundit gjë që ia vlen të merem me të. Me kalimin e kohës arrita të grumbulloj njohuri të mëdha  jo vetëm në Filozofi dhe në Letërsi por edhe në fusha të tjera .
      Ndërkohë mbarova gjimnazin me rezultat të mjaftueshëm për të vazhduar studimet e larta në fakultetin e Letërsisë gjë të cilën e kisha ëndërruar gjithmonë . Nuk doja të mundoja veten me shkencat ekzakte të cilat kanë nevojë të qëndrosh me orë të tëra nëpër laboratore gjë që mund të ndikonte në bukurinë time . Në këtë moment ndaloj , për të parë fytyrën . Shtrij dorën tek pasqyra , dhe gjithmonë do të kem një të tillë pranë . Madje po të shohësh çantën do të gjesh në të një duzinë pasyrash të masave të ndryshme , të cilat më mundësonin të isha gjithmonë në dijeni të paraqitjes sime . Imagjinoj pasqyrën magjike dhe pëshpëris : Pasqyrë moj : a gjëndet vajzë më e bukur se unë në Botë ? Dhe ajo ma kthen : Jo ju jeni më e bukura e tërë kohërave . Ia kthej me modesti , jo,jo gjer në këtë gradë ,më mjafton të jem më e bukura e kohës sime . Mbushem me një zell të mirëfilltë dhe mendoj se vërtet unë i meritoj tërë këto që kam arritur  . Ndaj nuk do të lejoj në asnjë mënyrë që të humb ato çka kam arritur . Nëna çuditej me veprimet dhe me mënyrën e të menduarit tim .- Ti je pjellë e shejtanit (djallit ) më thosh .
 – Vetëm kaq !, jo e keni gabim; unë si ngjaj askuj, si nga familja jote po ashtu edhe nga Babai  . Unë s'kam ekzistuar më parë dhe as që do të ekzistojë ndonjë si unë pas meje . Unë jam model i papërsëritëshëm .
 - Kjo është prej begative të Zotit  ndaj Jush .Në botë nuk ka tjetër me këtë sedër që keni Ju  . Cilido   mund të dashurohet me pamjen tënde por me kalimin e kohës do të mbytet nga adhurimi yt i përhershëm ndaj vetes  Të tërë do ta kuptojnë se pas këtyre tipareve të bukura është një shpirt i keq që nuk i intereson veçse vetvetja   më thosh duke më prekur fytyrën ( kjo ish gjëja më e urrejtur për mua ).Ato do të kuptojnë që Ju nuk kënaqeni asnjëherë nga jeta dhe se nuk jetoni si vajzë e zakonëshme por si një robot i programuar . Shkurt Ju jeni një skulpturë e bukur të cilës i ka dhënë skulptori tërë cilësitë e nevojëshme për të qënë më e bukura ,por ka harruar ti japë shpirt ,e ajo ka mbetur e tillë përjetësisht . S'duroja më ; Përse nuk gëzohesh me bukurinë e vajzës tënde të vetëme ? A nuk i shikon shoqet e tua që sa s'plasin për vajzat e tyre kur më vështrojnë mua  Megjithatë nuk qëndrojnë dot pa më thënë: Ju e meritoni të qëndroni këmbë mbi këmbë  dhe të zgjidhni atë që dëshironi për shok të jetës Madje duke ia kërkuar të tërë kushtet pa asnjë mangësi .Ka edhe prej tyre që më këshillojnë të hyj në botën e kinemasë .Ka ndonjë që mund të më konkurojë në bukuri i them duke u rrotulluar para saj.
     - Nuk di se ç'mëkat kam bërë që më ka dënuar Zoti me një vajzë budallaqe si ti. Unë i frikësohem bukurisë tënde dhe lus Zotin të ju udhëzojë ,kjo është gjëja për të cilën keni më së shumëti nevojë .E zemëruar thërras ;Ti bëhësh xheloze sepse unë jam më e bukur dhe njerëzit na krahasojnë . Ngren dorën të më godasë por mjaftohet duke më thënë ;vërtet e meriton një të tillë ( shuplakë ) por shpresoj që të vesh mënd para se ta paguash shtrenjtë .Vrapoj drejt saj për tu pajtuar me të por ajo me zgjuarsinë e saj më largon duke më thënë : Më mendon si ato që konkurojnë në zgjedhje dhe nuk lënë gjë pa bërë vetëm e vetëm të fitojnë , ik mu hiq sysh ! S'më mbetet gjë tjetër veçse të largohem duke u përpjekur që të mos përsëritet më një gje e tillë jo për ndonjë gjë por nuk dua të shqetësohem nga probleme të tilla , dua të jem gjithmonë në humor dhe në formë .
      Në fakultet isha më e lumtura , që vitin e parë fillova të korr frutet e bukurisë në fakt shijen e tyre e kisha shijuar edhe me parë por mes tyre kish ndryshim si në cilësi ashtu edhe në sasi .Më vjen të qesh kur krahasoj  adhuruesit e mi të mëparëshëm me ato të tanishëmit .Kënaqem me shastisjen e meshkujve  nga bukuria ime , cilëtdo qofshin këto të afërt ose të largët .Asnjë si bën ballë tundimit të bukurisë sime. Në fakultet merja pjesë në organizata të ndryshëme gjë që e shtoi akom më shumë  numrin e simpatizantëve të mi .E si të mos shtoheshin gjersa unë isha vajza e bukur e zgjuar e cila din të bisedojë butësisht të dëgjojë bashkëbiseduesin  qetësisht dhe më një vështrim sa të ëmbël aq edhe të turpëshëm gjë që ia shton edhe më shumë bukurinë . çdokush me të drejtë mund të pyesë si i arrija tërë këto ? Fare e thjeshtë ; duke bërë prova para pasqyrës . Nuk më harrohen britmat e nënës kur më pa një ditë duke bërë prova të tilla , mendoi se mos jam çmëndur . Kur i thashë arsyen u trondit akoma më shumë . Më pushtoi në krahët e saj dhe me sy të përlotur më tha : Tani po e kuptoj se bukuria mund të jetë dënim dhe jo begati .
     Në universitet të tërë djemtë më ndiqnin me vështrimet e tyre , madje edhe ato që ishin anëtarë të disa grupacioneve striktë në drejtim të këtyre aspekteve .Madje një ditë mu afrua një i tillë dhe më këshilloi të vishesha në atë mënyrë që të mbroja bukurinë time dhe të mos ndezja dëshirat e meshkujve . Pse more kaq e bukur të dukem ? Unë jam e thjeshtë fare , iku pa më thënë asnjë fjalë më shumë .
     Fillimisht u përballa me xhelozinë e vajzave , sepse tërhiqja vëmëndjen e të dashurve të tyre. Në fakt kjo gjë më pëlqente dhe shpesh hyja në bisedë me to në prani të të dashurave të tyre dhe pasi e shikoja që ishin dhënë të tërë mbas meje ikja .Më mjaftonte të u tregoja që isha e zonja të kisha cilin mashkull të doja edhe po të ish i dashuruar . Xhelozinë e femrave e injoroja ndërsa shikimeve të meshkujve dhe ofertave të tyre u përgjigjesha me delikatesë dhe u lija të kuptonin se s'kisha ndërmënd të lidhesha me ndonjë para mbarimit të fakultetit .Kjo i bënte ato të lidheshin pas meje pa ju dhënë as më të voglën shpresë .
    Vazhdova të jetoja  kështu si flutur e bukur  që bredh degë më degë gjersa erdh një ditë dhe e takova në një prej këtyre degëve.
          Ish asistent në fakultet dhe kishim një lëndë më të .Tërë vajzat konkuronin për të tërhequr vëmëndjen e tij .Sigurisht që edhe unë hyra në konkurencë duke qënë e sigurtë se fitorja ish e imja .Kalova orë të tëra në bibliotekë duke kërkuar material për një temë kërkimore që na kish dhënë dhe më në fund i  paraqita studimin së bashku me disa pika për të cilat kisha nevojë për sqarim . Mbeti i kënaqur nga studimi i gjërë por edhe nga paraqitja ime nuk ngeli më pak i kënaqur . As vetë nuk e kuptova se si rrodhën ngjarjet , vetëm se e gjeta veten të dashuruar me të . E si të  ndodhëte ndryshe gjersa tek ai ishin mbledhur cilësitë më të mira . I suksesëshëm në punë , priste të merte doktoraturën jashtë gjë që do t'i siguronte një të ardhëme të ndritur . Rridhte nga një familje e lartë si nga ana ekonomike ashtu edhe nga ajo shoqërore . Dhe mbi të gjitha ish mjaft simpatik dhe i këndëshëm . Vendosëm që në mbyllje  të vitit akademik të shpallnim fejesën zyrtarisht . Gjatë kësaj kohe përpiqesha të isha sa më në formë pamvarsisht nga gjëndia shpirtërore në të cilën mund të isha . çdonjëri prej nesh ish këmbëngulës në mëndimet e tij ndaj u shmangesha gjithmonë diskutimeve të gjata me të ,po kështu Iu bëja bisht edhe qortimeve të tij për mënyrën e të sjellurit  që kisha në shoqëri. 
Nëna më thosh të ndryshoja mënyrën e të sjellurit se ai është njeri i zgjuar dhe  i njohur ndaj nuk i lejonte vetes që e dashura e tij të tërhiqte vëmëndjen e të tërëve me sjelljen e saj .Vazhdova kështu pa ua vënë veshin këshillave të nënës gjer mëngjesin e asaj dite. 
      Vajta në fakultet dhe e pashë tek qëndronte mes kolegëve të tij  . Fluturova drejt tij duke e përshëndetur ëmbëlsisht por u befasova me përgjijgien e tij të thatë . Kur i shfaqa çudinë time u largua nga bashkëbiseduesit e tij duke më thënë ; më në fund e hoqe maskën . Më në fund arrita të shoh  fytyrën tënde të bukur në formën e saj reale.Më mbyte me sjelljen tënde artificiale. Ju jeni si një lule artificiale e cila sado e bukur të jetë nuk arrin tek lulja natyrale e cila mbetet e tillë edhe pasi të vyshket. Ose thënë më shkoqur ju jeni statujë e bukur të cilës skulptori i ka dhënë gjithçka për nga bukuria  duke e bërë vërtet të pa'arritëshme ,por ai ka harruar se në fund të fundit ju jeni thjesht një skulpturë e bukur . Gati sa s'i thashë që të njëjtat fjalë mi ka thënë edhe nëna,çuditem me urrejtjen e  personave  që duhet të më donin më shumë se ç'do kush tjetër .U përmbajta me zor dhe duke buzëqeshur i thashë ;përse nuk qetësohesh le ta marim çështien më shtruar ,nuk duhet ti shkatërrojmë ndjenjat tona kështu në zemërim e sipër.
-Akoma nuk e keni kuptuar …!? Dua një vajzë që të egërsohet kur ti them diçka që e zemëron, nuk dua vajzë që  të shtiret tërë kohën .Dua të jetë vetëm imja të kemi mënyrën tonë të komunikimit e cila të mos jetë e njohur për të tërë . Endërroj një vajzë që të më ndjejë se jam burri i jetës së saj , edhe po të jetë e shëmtuar .Nuk dua  vajzë që dëshiron të tërheqë vëmendjen e tërë meshkujve ,edhe pse mund të jetë e bukura e të bukurave .S'po dija çfarë ti thoja dhe ai shfrytëzoi heshtjen time për të vazhduar më tej .Jam munduar të tërheq vëmendjen për gabimet e tua por ti u bëje bisht vërejtjeve në mënyra të ndryshme.U mundova të kundërshtoja por më bëri shënjë se akoma s'kish mbaruar . Më ke munduar me sjelljen tënde gjersa vendosa se nuk jeni ju ajo që meritoj . Të imagjinova të martuar , ika po ika prej teje përgjithmonë . Nuk e  përballova dot artificialitetin tënd , madje edhe në çastet më intime ishe e tillë , mundoheshe të ishe më e mira .Mallkuar ti dhe bukuria jote që të ka shëndrruar në një përbindësh të pangopur me komplimentat e atyre që e rrethojnë Më mërzitën përpjekjet për të ndryshuar , është e sigurtë që njeriu nuk ndryshon veçse kur të ndjejë humbjen .Por ti as atëherë nuk ke për të ndryshuar se logjika jote edhe humbjet i llogarit si fitore . A nuk i ke bërë ndonjëherë vetes pyetjen  , përse nuk ke asnjë shoqe ? Sigurisht që do të thuash që të kanë zili . Nuk është aspak e vërtetë , ju nuk keni shoqe se ato nuk përfitojnë prej bukurisë suaj . Ato nuk kënaqen me kundrimin e pamjes që ofroni  ju falas për të tërë . Ndërsa  djemtë po ,  ato kënaqen me parjen e  këtyre  shfaqjeve  falas. Ndaj keni shumë shokë . Por unë s'jam i tillë . Unë respektoj moshën time dhe nuk dua që të humbas një pjesë të saj me një person fallco .
     Përkundër dëshirës lotët më rridhnin , dhe për çudi ai s'iu përgjigj atyre por shtoi me vrazhdësi . Kjo është shprehje reale ,ndonëse e  hidhur ajo është e bukur dhe meriton një lamtumirë . 
      As vetë nuk e di se si më kanë shpënë këmbët në shtëpi . U mbylla brënda për shumë ditë duke qarë , s'më bëhej të dilja .Ai se mori mundimin as të më telefononte ,  dhe kur e mora vetë këtë inisiativë më tha që skish patur ndërmënd të më lëndonte
Më uroi jetë të lumtur më ndonjë tjetër sepse nërmjet nesh kish marë fund gjithçka Shpresonte që të çlirohesha prej mentalitetit shkatërrues  madje nuk harroi të më këshillonte një vizitë tek ndonjë psikolog . 
     Mbylla telefonin dhe për çudi s'isha e zemëruar por sikur u çlirova prej tij . Porse më vonë më pushtoi trishtimi, ndonëse isha e sigurtë që kish sa e sa Të tjerë që prisnin të lidheshin me mua. Falë krenarisë sime iu ktheva përsëri mësimeve me të njëjtin zell si më parë . Por ndonëse zbukurohesha, sa herë qeshja e kuptoja se ai kish patur të drejtë , e qeshura ish e thatë , ajo nuk buronte nga zemra por krijohej artificialisht . Megjithatë mundohesha të ngushëlloja veten se kjo është periudhë kalimtare dhe se së shpejti do ti kthehesha  natyrshmërisë së më parëshme .
     Pyes veten , çfarë natyrshmërie,a mund të quhet e tillë sjellja ime e mëparëshme ? Në këtë moment më vijnë ndërmend tërë vërejtjet e tij shto këtu edhe ato të
nënës . Vërtet jam e tillë ?Vërtet të kem nevojë për psikolog , nëse po , sa kohë kam me këtë sëmundje ? Trishtimi u bë pjesë e imja ndonëse shtiresha si e lumtur . Problemi tani është se deri kur do të arrij të shtirem ???.

     Marë nga libri '' Vajza dhe Dhimbje '' shkruar nga Nexhlá  Mahfudh .

----------


## Arrnubi

*Gruaja muslimane dhe bashkësia  e saj*


     Përsa i përket detyrave të Islamit, gruaja muslimane  është e njëjtë me burrin musliman. Ajo ka një mision në jetën e saj dhe kështu asaj i kërkohet të jetë e efekshme, aktive dhe sociale, sipas kushteve të veçanta dhe mundësive, duke kombinuar me gratë e tjera sa të mundet dhe duke ndarë me to qëndrime dhe sjellje të vlefshme në Islam, të cilat e dallojnë atë nga gratë e tjera. Kudo që gjendet gruaja muslimane, bëhet pishtar ndriçues i udhëheqjes apo drejtimit dhe një burim pozitiv i korrigjimeve të edukatës, me të dyja, fjalë dhe vepra.



Qëndrimi i mirë ndaj të tjerëve.

     Gruaja muslimane është e një karakteri të mirë dhe fisnik e miqësor, kokëulur dhe e zgjuar. Ajo i pëlqen të tjerët dhe pëlqehet nga ata. Duke arritur këtë veçori, ajo ndjek shembullin e Profetit (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) i cili, siç thotë shërbëtori I tij Enesi, ishte më i miri prej njerëzve. Enesi pa shumë nga qëndrimet e tij të mira dhe dëshmoi për këto sjellje që askush nuk mund ti imagjinojë se kanë ekzistuar tek ndonjë qënie tjetër njerëzore. Ai na tregon për një nga aspektet e karakterit fisnik të Profetit (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) duke na thënë: I shërbeva për dhjetë vjet të Dërguarit (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!)  dhe ai kurrë nuk më tha uf!  fjalën më të vogël përbuzëse. Në qoftë se bëja ndonjë gjë, ai kurrë nuk më thoshte: Përse e bërë këtë?

     Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) kishte karakterin më të mirë, ashtu siç na lajmëron Allahu i Madhëruar kur ka thënë: Dhe vërtet ti Muhamed je në një shkallë të lartë karakteri (Kalem, 4)

     Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) u fliste sahabëve për efektin e moralit dhe qëndrimit të mirë në formimin e personalitetit dhe në rritjen e statusit të personit nga ana e Allahut të Madhëruar dhe njerëzve. Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!)  i këshillonte ata duke u thënë: Më i miri prej jush është ai që ka qëndrimin më të mirë ndaj të tjerëve.

     Sahabët, burrat dhe gratë i dëgjonin mësimet për fisnikërinë e Profetit (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!)  dhe e shikonin me sytë e tyre mënyrën e shkëlqyer në të cilën ai vepronte me njerëzit. Kështu u themelua shoqëria e tyre, e cila kurrë nuk u barazonte me ndonjë tjetër në historinë e njerëzimit.


    Nëse qëndrimet, morali dhe sjelljet  ndërmjet jomuslimanëve janë rezultat i rritjes dhe  edukimit të mirë, ndërmjet muslimanëve qëndrime të tilla të mira vijnë, mbi të gjitha, nga Islami, i cili formon moralet e mira, një karakteristikë bazë kjo e muslimanëve e cila e rrit statusin në këtë botë dhe peshon ndjeshëm në në të mirë të tij në ahiret. Asnjë vepër nuk do të ketë më shumë peshë Ditën e Gjykimit sesa morali i mirë i një njeriu. Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!)  ka thënë: Asgjë nuk do të peshojë më rëndë në peshoren e besimtarëve në Ditën e Gjykimit sesa qëndrimi (morali) i mirë ndaj të tjerëve. Allahu i urren ata që thonë fjalë të turpshme (përbuzëse) dhe fjalime të pahijshme.

     Islami gjithashtu, i përshkruan ata që kanë qëndrimin më të mirë ndaj të tjerëve si më të dashurit e Allahut të madhëruar nga robërit e tij. Kjo shihet qartë në hadithin e Usame ibn Shurejh, i cili thotë se ishin ulur me Profetin (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!)  sikur kishim zogj në kokat tona, askush nga ne nuk fliste. Disa njerëz erdhën tek ai dhe e pyetën: Kush është më i dashur tek Allahu nga robërit e tij? Ai tha: Ata që janë më të mirë në qëndrim (moral) ndaj të tjerëve.

     Nuk është e çuditshe që njeriu me moral apo qëndrim më të mirë me të tjerët, të jetë më i dashur tek Allahu sesa të tjerët, pasi trajtimi i mirë i të tjerëve është një pikë e rëndësishme e ligjit islam. Ajo është vepra më e rëndësishme që mund të vendoset në peshoren e muslimanëve në Ditën e Gjykimit, siç e kemi parë. Ai (morali) është i barabartë me  namazin dhe agjërimin, bazat më të mëdha të Islamit, siç thotë Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!): Asnjë vepër më e madhe nuk do të vendoset në peshore, përveç qëndrimit të mirë ndaj të tjerëve. Qëndrimi i mirë ndaj të tjerëve do ta ngrejë person në shkallën e agjërimit dhe namazit.

     Ai i cili nis të zbulojë mësime islame mbi çështje sociale, do të gjendet përballë një numri të madh mësimesh, të cilat inkurajojnë çdonjerën prej këtyre karakteristikave të dobishme. Kjo është një tregues i çështjes së madhe islame për formimin e personalitetit shoqëror të muslimanit në mënyrën më të saktë. Kështu, ajo nuk ndalon vetëm me përmendjen e gjërave të përgjithshme, por ajo gjithashtu ka të bëjë me çdo çështje të vogël morale, e cila mund të formojë aspekte individuale të personalitetit të integruar shoqëror. Kjo gjithanshmëri  nuk ekziston në sisteme të tjera sociale, ashtu siç ndodh në Islam.

  Tani e tutje, kërkuesi i cili nis të zbulojë karakterin e gruas muslimane, nuk ka asnjë alternativë tjetër, vetëm se të ekzaminojë të gjitha këto tekste dhe të kuptojë drejtimin (udhëheqjen) dhe legjislacionin që përmban ato. Vetëm ahëherë do të jetë i aftë të kuptojë personalitetin fisnik shoqëror, i cili është i vetëm te muslimanët, burra apo gra.



Përktheu: M.Tafa

----------


## Arrnubi

Të drejtat e bashkëshortes ndaj bashkëshortit 

Për të gjitha gratë është e detyrueshme që ndaj bashkëshortit të tyre të përmbushin të drejtat dhe rregullat e mëposhtme:

1.Gruaja duhet ti bindet burrit të saj në çështjet në të cilat nuk tregojnë mosbindje ndaj Allahut. Allahu i Madhëruar thotë: por në qoftë se ato kthehen përsëri tek bindja, atëherë mos kërkoni kundër tyre mjete (përçmuese e mërzitëse) (Nisa, 34)

I Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) thotë: Nëse një burrë e fton gruan e tij në shtrat e ajo nuk shkon, ndërkohë që ai e kalon atë natë i mërzitur me të, engjëjt e mallkojnë atë deri në mëngjes. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi) Gjithashtu Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: Nëse do të më lejohej mua të urdhëroja dikë ti bënte sexhde dikujt tjetër, do të urdhëroja gruan ti bëntë sexhde burrit të saj. (Ebu Daud)

2.Gruaja duhet të mbrojë nderin dhe dinjitetin e burrit të saj. Ajo gjithashtu,  duhet të kujdeset për ruajtjen e pasurisë së tij, fëmijëve dhe aspekte të tjera të ekonomisë së tij shtëpiake. Kjo është e bazuar në Fjalën e Allahut të Madhëruar: Kështu gratë e drejta janë të bindura me çiltërsi (ndaj Allahut dhe burrave të tyre) dhe ruajnë në mungesë të burrave të tyre çfarë Allahu i ka urdhëruar ato të ruajnë (Nisa, 34) Ndërsa Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: Gruaja është ruajtëse e shtëpisë së burrit të saj dhe fëmijëve të tij. (Buhariu dhe Muslimi)

Të  drejtat e tyre (burrave) ndaj jush (grave) janë që ju të mos lejoni ndonjë të cilin ato  nuk e pëlqejnë në shtresat tuaja dhe të mos lejoni ndonjë që ato nuk  e pëlqejnë në shtëpitë tuaja. (Tirmidhiu)

Gruaja nuk duhet të largohet nga shtëpia, përveç se me lejen dhe miratimin e burrit. Ajo duhet të ulë shikimin e saj, të flasë me zë të ulët, të ruaj duart e saj duke mos i zgjatur drejt të fëlliqurave. Ajo gjithashtu nuk duhet ti dëmtojë prindërit dhe të afërmit e saj. E gjithë kjo për shkak të Fjalës së Allahut të Madhëruar: Qëndroni në shtëpitë tuaja dhe mos e shfaqni veten siç bënin më parë në kohën e injorancës (para Islamit) (Ahzab, 33) Gjithashtu, Allahu i Madhëruar thotë: mos flisni me zë të ëmbël se mos ndonjë me sëmundje në zemër (me hipokrizi ose dashakeq) shtyhet nga dëshira e ligë, por flisni në të folur të ndershëm e të drejtë! (Ahzab, 32)

Në ajete të tjera thuhet:

Allahut  nuk i pëlqen që e keqja të thuhet hapur para të gjithëve (Nisa,148)

Thuaju edhe besimtareve të ulin shikimin (nga të vështruarit e gjërave të ndaluara) dhe ti mbrojnë vendet e turpshme të trupit (nga shikimi, veprimet e paligjshme e imorale në marrëdhënie me to), si dhe të mos i nxjerrin hapur zbukurimet e tyre, përveç asaj që është e dukshme (Nur, 31)

I Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: Gruaja më e mirë është ajo që kur e shikon kënaqesh, kur e urdhëron të bindet, nëse nuk je me të (mungoni) ajo ruan veten e saj dhe pronën tuaj. (Taberani)

I Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) gjithashtu thotë: Mos i ndaloni robëreshat  e Allahut nga shkuarja në xhamitë e Allahut. Nëse gruaja e ndonjerit prej jush kërkon leje për të shkuar në xhami, mos e ndaloni atë. (Muslimi)



Përktheu: M.Tafa

----------


## BRADYKININ

Ja nje artikull qe lexova sot ne MSN: * Gruaja myslimane: Statusi i saj ne kete besim (ummah)*. Vecse eshte anglisht. Te interesuarit mund ta lexojne ketu: http://spaces.msn.com/members/ssalafiyyah/

Ja disa shkeputje.....
*"And We have enjoined upon man to be good and dutiful to his parents. His mother bore him in weakness upon weakness and hardship upon hardship, and his weaning is in two years. Show gratitude and thanks to Me and to your parents. Unto Me is the final destination." [Soorah Luqmaan 31:14]

And there is no doubt also, that the house in which there is kindness, gentleness, love and care, along with the correct Islaamic tarbiyah (education and cultivation) will greatly effect the man. So he will become  if Allaah wills  successful in his affairs and in any matter  whether it be seeking knowledge, trading, earning a living, or other than this. So it is Allaah alone that I ask to grant success and to guide us all to that which He loves and is pleased with.* 

Lexim te kendshem!

----------


## rapsod

Poligamia?
Poligamia ka ekzistuar ketu e kohe perpara, qe nga Ademi e deri ne ditet tona!
Me Ardhjen e Muhammedit a.s. Poligamia iu shtruanje sistemi legjislativ i cili kohe perpara (musaike,) Jehudet martoheshin me sa gra te donin, aq sa edhe Sulejmanit nuk i dihet se sa gra kishte, kete gje Isai (krishti) nuk e ndaloi, por krishterimi si sistem religjoz e ndaloi dhe venosi si kusht per njerezit monogamine, pra ky nje produkt human dhe jo hyjnor, mire po ashtu sic dihet se veprat me te mira jane ato te mesmet, ardhja e Muhammedit me legjislacion universal te ri e beri poligamine te kufizuar dhe jo te ndaluar, per vet natyren mashkullare. Deri ne posluften e 2 boterore u vu si ligj ne Gjermaninen e posluftes perdorimi i poligamise, per shmangjen e shume pasojave humane dhe sociale ne vend. Te ndalosh poligamine do te thote ne rradhe te pare se i ke mohuar te drejten natyrore mashkullit. 
Pse poligamia vetm per mashkullin?
Vetem per mashkullin per nje arsye shume te thjeshte sociale, une po sjell vetem nje shembull: Cili eshte ai qe mund te ndaj nga nje ene qumshtrat e perzier te Lopes, Dhise dhe Deles? Nga kjo kuptohet se problemet e poligamise femerore jane te dukshme, nje thenie e nje filozofi perendimor eshte : "S'ka me turp per nje femer e cila nuk njeh se te kujt e ka femijen e saj"
Pershendetje!

----------


## ~Geri~

*Mbulesa nëpër kohëra*  


*Flokët e mendjelehtësisë*

Koha që mbahet mend, është periudha e filmave historikë rreth historisë së Britanisë, ku kur shihej në to një grua e mbuluar me shami ishte gjë mjaft normale. Nëse surfojmë në internet, mund të fillojmë të besojmë se shamia (mbulesa, velloja) fillon dhe përfundon me Islamin, ose se është një pjesë përbërëse e fustanit të martesës. اështja e ndalesës për të mbajtur shami në Francë shërbeu vetëm për të treguar se sa shumë ajo është e bazuar në reagimin emocional, aq të thellë sa që ka një të kaluar në të. Një keqinterpretim tjetër është se shkaku që kryetari i Francës Jacques Chirac i ndaloi të gjitha simbolet religjioze, është se ai është një njeri i dëshpruar që përpiqet të shtyp valën e pakontrolluar në rritje të anti-semitizmit në Francë. Hebrenjët lokalë të Lindjes së Mesme janë të të njëjtës racë semite si ata që ndjehen superiorë ndaj palestinezëve (edhe muslimanë edhe krishterë)!. Si të tilla, sulmet në rritje kundër hebrenjëve anembanë Evropës, në Britani, Gjermani, Itali, Belgjikë, etj., janë të disejnuara të kthehen kundër muslimanëve. Kjo simbolizon se sa larg duhet të shkojë humaniteti para se të bëhet humane, ku burrat, gratë dhe fëmijët kanë dalë nëpër rrugë në shekullin XXI për të marshuar për të drejtat e tyre individuale.

E drejta për të votuar, dikur luftoi për të drejtat e gruas, që vetëm e burgosën gruan në robëri të bukurisë së trupit, kundër diktateve të Evropës krishtëre që burgosi gruan përjetë ndaj lakmive të mendjes dhe trupit, kur Islami i ka dhënë gruas muslimane të drejtat e saja.

Ky rregull (diktat) rrjedh nga bibla krishtere, në 1 e Korintasve:

Më imitoni mua, ashtu si unë jam imitues i Krishtit. Dhe unë po ju lavdëroj, vëllezër, që më kujtoni në të gjitha gjërat dhe i zbatoni porositë ashtu siç ua kam transmetuar. Por dua që të dini se kreu i çdo njeriu është Krishti, edhe kreu i gruas është burri; edhe kreu i Krishtit është Perëndia. اdo burrë, kur lutet ose profetizon kokëmbuluar, turpëron kryet e tij. Edhe çdo grua, që lutet ose profetizon kokëzbuluar, turpëron kryet e saj, sepse është njëlloj sikur të ishte e rruar. Sepse në qoftë se gruaja nuk mbulohet, le t`ia presin flokët; por në qoftë se për gruan është turp të qethet a të rruhet, le të mbulojë kryet. Sepse burri nuk duhet të mbulojë kryet, sepse është shëmbëllimi dhe lavdia e Perëndisë, kurse gruaja është lavdia e burrit, sepse burri nuk është nga gruaja, por gruaja nga burri, edhe sepse burri nuk u krijua për gruan, por gruaja për burrin.

Një sqarim i mëtejshëm është dhënë në 1 e Timoteut 2:

Për të cilin unë u vura predikues dhe apostull (them të vërtetën në Krisht, nuk gënjej), mësues i johebrenjve në besim dhe në të vërtetë. Dua, pra, që burrat të luten në çdo vend, duke ngritur duar të pastra, pa mëri dhe pa grindje. Në mënyrë të njëjtë dua që edhe gratë, të vishen hijshëm, me cipë dhe modesti dhe jo me gërsheta a me ar, a me margaritarë, a me rroba të shtrenjta, po me vepra të mira, si u ka hije grave që i kushtohen perëndishmëri. Gruaja le të mësojë në heshtje dhe me çdo nënshtrim. Nuk e lejoj gruan që të mësojë, as të përdori pushtet mbi burrin, por të rrijë në heshtje.

Kështu, në rregullat e hershme të krishterizmit është shkruar se gruaja duhet të mbulohet me shami. Jo shumë larg në të kaluarën, shamia është përdorë për ta shtypur gruan në krishterizëm. Teologu i parë Latin i shekullit II dhe III, Quinus Septimus Florens Tertullianus me entuziazëm ka shkruar për shaminë e gruas:

Për atë praktikë që kundërshtojnë virgjinet përderisa i shfaq ato, asnjëherë nuk do të ishte miratuar pa asnjë përjashtim nga disa burra të cilët duhet të kenë qenë të ngjashëm në karakter me vetë virgjinet. Sytë e tilla do të dëshironin që virgjinja të shihet si një virgjine e cila dëshirontë të shihet ashtu. Të njëjtat sy në mënyrë reciproke janë përplot epsh për njëri-tjetrin. Të shikuarit dhe të qenurit, i takojnë epshit të njëjtë

اështja që është lënë të zgjedhet, për secilën virgjine të mbulohet me shami, siç do të kishte zgjedhur, njëjtë sikur (ajo të kishte liri të barabartë) Por kur fuqia e diskriminimit filloi të përparojë, leja e fituar për cilëndo modë ishte duke u bërë mjet, ku shenja e pjesës së mirë u paraqit; përnjëherë sfiduesi i madh i gjërave të mira dhe të shumë institucioneve të mira iu kthyen punës së tyre

اdo ekspozim publik të një virgjine të ndershmë është (për të) një vuajtje nga përdhunimi; në të njëjtën kohë vuajtja nga përdhunimi është më pak e keqe, për shkak se vjen nga një mënyrë natyrore. Por kur vetë shpirti i një virgjineje dhunohet nga abstraktja e mbulimit të saj, ajo ka mësuar të humbë atë që ka mësuar ta mbajë

Këndvështrimi perëndimor patriarkal për gruan mund të përputhet me shkrimet e Tertullianusit:

Nuk është e lejuar që gruaja të flet në kishë; por poashtu (nuk i lejohet saj), të ligjerojë, as të baptizojë, e as të udhëheqë.

Kështu që na mbetet neve tju kthehemi (virgjineve), ti përfshijmë ato të pranojnë këto (sugjerime) me sa më shumë vullnetPor ne ju paralajmërojmë edhe juve poashtu, gra të (shkallës së) modestisë së dytë, të cilat keni ra në martesë, të mos ta rrisni disiplinën e vellos, madje edhe as për një moment të orës, për shkak se, ju nuk mund ta refuzoni atë, as të merrni mjete tjera për ta anuluar atë, duke shkuar as të mbuluara e as të zbuluara. Femrat e pakonvertuara (në besim në zotin e biblës) nga Arabia do të jenë gjykueset e juaja, të cilat nuk mbulojnë vetëm kokën, por edhe fytyrën, aq shumë sa që ata janë të kënaqura, me një sy të lirë, për tju gëzuar ose gjysmës së dritës, ose ta prostituojnë tërë fytyrëm. Një femër më mirë të sheh se sa të shihet.

E mbështjellur në percepcionin perëndimor të gruas si Rënia e Havës, që ka formuar normat shoqërore perëndimore nëpër shekuj. Dijetari krishter Leland Haines thotë: Ishin vetëm të pasurit ata që kanë hulumtuar ndjenjën e tyre të seksualitetit jashtë rregullave shoqërore. Mos mbajtja e shamisë implikon liri nga nënshtrimi ndaj burrit (Haine fq. 3)

Epoka mesjetare

Gratë e ndershme e kanë mbuluar kokën me shamia dhe vello, sidomos pasi kisha lëshoi një urdhër që gratë duhet të mbajnë flokët e tyre të mbuluara.

Frustrimi i shumë grave të Perëndimit ndaj gjinisë mund ti atribuohet kishës, siç i kundërshtohet krishterizmit dhe këndvështrimit të përgjithshëm të gruas në shoqëri. Gjatë kësaj periudhe, gratë e ndershme, të vetmet ose të ndara nga burri kishin të drejtë të posedojnë pronë, një e drejtë që është humbur kur ato janë martuar. Gratë kanë mundur të bëjnë tregti, të ruajnë të holla dhe ishin përgjegjëse para ligjit deri atëherë. Nën Ligjin Salik francez në shekullin VI dhe VII, gratë kanë mundur të trashëgojnë tokë, përderisa nuk ka pasur ndonjë të afërm burrë. Kjo ishte një kombinim i teologjive të Aristotelit dhe Augustinit që ka kulminuar në ato të Toma Akuinit, kreut të kishës Angleze, që fuqishëm kanë vendosur në këtë periudhë besimin se roli i gruas ka qenë vetëm për martesë, lindje dhe rritje të fëmijëve. اdo ndjekje intelektuale ishte privilegj i burrave. Gratë kanë qenë inferiore dhe shkak i të këqijave. Kjo rriti rrjedhën e grave që të bëhen murgesha, ku ato do të kishin njëfarë shkalle të kontrollit mbi jetën e tyre. (usm, fq.1,2).


Periudha Elizabetiane

Shamia (rrjetë) që u paraqit gjatë periudhës Tudoriane, u bë një mllef për udhëheqësen e veshjes ditore, Mbretëreshën Elizabeta. Të mbledhura ose të lëshuara, shamitë i kanë mbajtur flokët të mbledhura dhe të pastra. Ato edhe sot janë mjaft të famshme.


Periudha Viktoriane


Shpesh e konsideruar si periudha më shtypëse ndaj gruas në historinë Perëndimore, periudha e shekullit XIX ishte periudha kur flokët filluan të mbahen të lëshuara pas shpine, me nyje, bisht, kurdela dhe të gjitha stilet e qendisjes së flokëve. Revolucioni bujqësor ofroi më shumë ushqim se sa më herët, ndërsa revolucioni industrial ofroi punësime të reja, qytete të reja, shoqëri të reja, si dhe komoditete të shumta. Prezentimi i fustanit martesor nga Mbretëresha Viktoria i dha një jetë të re vellos. Ajo vendosi një trend që është bërë ëndërr për shumë vajza.


Shekulli XIX

Me renovime të mëdha që ndodhnin në Paris, mjekët fuqishëm rekomandonin që gratë të mbajnë kapela-shami për ta mbrojtur veten nga pluhuri dhe nga sëmundjet (infektimet) nga ajri. Në fjalë, ishte aq moderne sa që gratë e shihnin vellon si një simbol i klasit të lartë dhe respektit. Historiani i artit Dr Marni Kessler, si mashkull, mbante këndvështrime kundërshtuese për këtë çështje, por ka theksuar se velloja ofronte një barrierë ndërmjet gruas dhe qytetit. Ajo nuk ishte e verbuar nga velloja, por ajo e mbante atë mbrapa, e mbronte dhe e ruante atë nga jeta moderne. (Barker, fq.1).

Për këtë shkak, gratë vareshin nga burrat, si dhe nga pronat e burrit, pa të drejta të pronës së saj, siç është e bashkangjitur në mësimet krishtere. 

A është kjo e ngjitur dikund në memorien e tyre çdoherë që ata e shohin ndonjë grua muslimane? A nuk mund të shihet se, ndryshe nga mësimet krishtere, shamia në Islam nuk është rreth nënshtrimit ndaj burrit, por rreth mos-nënshtrimit ndaj trupit. A nuk mund të shihet se të drejtat e gruas në Islam janë të shkruara në Islam dhe nuk janë të ndikuara nga askund?

Gratë e Perëndimit ishin të shmangura nga çdo lloj i të drejtës deri në shekullin XIX. Ajo e kaluar ishte duke u thyer me përparimin e industrializimit, që respekton vetëm profitet, e jo të drejtat. Nëpërmjet automjetit të lëvizjes për fitimin e të drejtave të gruas, gratë u liruan nga një formë e robërisë dhe hynë në një robëri të trupit. Duke besuar se janë të lira, gratë Perëndimore nuk ishin të varura më nga burri. Ndryshimet e shpejta, për disa ishin shumë. U paraqit kisha e lirë, një pjesë e të cilës është grupi krishter Amishët, që e ndanë veten nga bota të cilën nuk e pranonin dhe pasuan rregullat e ashpra kundër involvimit ushtarak; madje anëtarët më të vjetër janë edhe kundër përdorimit të rrymës elektrike. Shamia ishte pjesë e veshjes së përditshme të gruas së Amishit (Headcoverings, fq.1) dhe disa komunitete edhe më tej i mbahen atyre traditave.

Dehumanizimi: اoroditja pas flokëve 

Për shumë gra sot, flokët janë bërë shumë të rëndësishme; esenca e feminitetit është shoqëruar me flokët. Por, në Perëndim, deri në shekullin XX rregullimi i flokëve ishte e kufizuar vetëm për përkatësit (përkatëset) e klasit të lartë. Asnjëherë nuk mendojmë se sa shumë i ndotim (helmojmë) flokët tona me kimikaliet e shumta që gjenden në shamponat dhe zbutësit modernë. Në përgjithësi, në çfarëdo tradite qoftë, flokët rregullohen dhe stilizohen së bashku me rrojen, prerjen dhe mbështjelljen  me përjashtim të atyre ku çdo lëvizje (strategji) ishte përdorë për të tërhequr mashkullin, për shkak se flokët e gjata provokojnë më shumë. Ndryshe, lëshimi i flokëve pas shpine konsideroheshte si jo-higjienike dhe jo-praktike.

Për të treguar se sa të preokupuar jemi bërë, tregon një anketë nga Yankelovich Partners e zhvilluar në vitin 2001, që tregon se 69 për qind të amerikanëve kanë thënë se veshja, flokët dhe makiazhi ishin faktorët më të rëndësishëm dhe vendimtar për të vendosur nëse personi do të pranohet në punë, 67 për qind kanë thënë se paraqitja e një personi ndikon nëse ai do të fiton ndonjë sfidë të re, përgjegjësi apo gjasë. A mund të besoni se 78 për qind e amerikanëve thonë se veshja, flokët dhe makiazhi ndikojnë në aftësinë e personit për ta kryer punën? Sidoqoftë, nuk duhet të harrojmë se ata ishin sponzoruar nga Asociacioni Kozmetik, Tualetik dhe Parfemik (amerikan) për të zhvilluar anketën! (womenwork.org, fq.1).

Ata që marrin rastet për të sulmuar Islamin nëpërmjet çështjes se gruas, ose përdorin gruan muslimane për të shkarkuar atë që edhe më tej gjendet e ngjitur në psikën e tyre nga e kaluara e shtypjes, e kanë shoqëruar shaminë Islame si një mjet i shovinizmit mashkullor nën pretekst të Fundamentalizmit Islamik. Mirëpo, ata nuk kanë ndonjë alternativë praktike për ta vendosur në vend të saj! Ata përdorin lojën e vjetër të etiketimit në kishë. Teknika e etiketimit përdoret për të diskredituar një person që kundërshton besimet e një personi religjioz. Etiketimi përpiqet të dehumanizon personat, në mënyrë që kundërshtimi i tyre dhe i opinioneve të tyre të jetë më i lehtë. Duke zgjedhur që të mos i drejtohet ndonjë personi që ka dyshim në fenë toksike në mënyrë individuale, personi religjioz vendos një etiketë të zbrazët negative në të gjithë ata që nuk pajtohen me shprehitë personale të tij ose të saj. Në vend se të thuhet se personi ka bërë një gjë negative ose ka një qëndrim negativ, personi religjioz thotë se ekzistojnë armiq, tradhëtarë ose keqbërës që do ta shkatërrojnë organizatën. Etiketimi bëhet një pikë mbledhjeje nën të cilën pasuesit tjerë mund të veprojnë për të heshtur revoltën! (spiritualbase, fq.1). Për këtë shkak, si të tilla, ankesat e mbledhjeve janë bërë dhe ne ngrisim zërat tonë, pyetja është jo nëse, por kur do të arrihet suksesi të mposhtet gruaja muslimane? Në fund të fundit, ideja (plani) është që të bëhet gruaja muslimane të ndjehet si e prapambetur, dhe kështu ta bëjnë atë të reagojë emocionalisht rreth asaj që po ndodh dhe pa vetëdije të humë të gjithë atë që përkrah bazat dhe mirëqenien e shoqërisë muslimane-familjen. Tregimi i Rapunzelit ishte tërheqës vetëm për disa, për shkak të gjatësisë së flokëve, nëpërmjet të cilave kalorësi në veshje të ndritshme është ngjitur drejt zemrës së saj. Njerëzit janë bërë të ndjehen inferiorë për shkak të flokëve:

Ne edhe më tej jemi të robëruar në mendimet tona.

Shoqëria na ka formuar në të folurit.

Kam problem me fjalën shkumë, për shkak se ajo nuk shoqërohet me identitetin tonë të vërtetë si të lumtur.

Pse duhet të kem kimikalie në flokë?

Nuk dua të pajtohem me asnjë standard të tyre.

Ata janë ata që imponojnë ndjenjat e tyre të shtypura tek të rinjët e pashtypur.

Të cilët janë duke mësuar të dojnë vetveten brenda dhe jashtë.

Të rinjë të cilët vetëm dëshirojnë të përputhen në kompletin e standardeve të bukurisë, pa dyshim.

Ne si njerëz duhet të bashkohemi në këtë.

Shumica janë duke jetuar në lumturi për shkak se injoranca është kënaqësi.

Ata nuk e dinë se nëse thuhet flokë të mira është degraduese si përdorimi i shkronjës N, si një term i kënaqësisë.

Duke ndryshuar mendimet tona, ne jo vetëm që mund të dalim nga errësira mentalisht, por mund të dalim nga represioni! (nappyhair. com)


Shumica distancohen nga të tjerët për shkak të humbjes së flokëve gjatë sëmundjeve. Një adoleshente ka shkruar: 

Flokët e saja. Flokët e saja ishin si një oqean me rrudha dhe rrudha dhe valë. Kishte vija të kuqe, në flokët e gjata të saja ngjyre kafe; sytë e saj ishin smaragd, lëkura e saj bronzë ari. Ajo është shoqja ime më e mirë. Do të bëja çmos ti kem flokët e saja  mënyra se si lëshohen në shpinën e saj, si një kornizë prej ari në një fotografi të bukur. اka është hemo (terapia)? pyeta, përderisa nëna më tërhoqi anash. Shpresoj se ajo nuk do të vdesë. Shpresoj se ajo sërish mund ti ketë flokët e saja. Por; ajo nuk mund, ato i ranë. Ajo e kishtë sëmundjen e Hodgkinsit dhe ajo i humbi flokët e saja. E shihja atë të shtrirë në spital me disa gypa të dhimbshme të ngjitura në gjoksin e saj, me disa maqina ngjyrë hiri të ngjitura për të  pa flokë. Ishtë rëndë të shihet. Të shihet ajo duke vuajtur aq keq, më bëri edhe mua të vuaj, më lëndoi, kështu që i preva flokët. Nga Ashley Nestor, New City, NY (Ashley, teenink. com).


اmimi i lartë i seksploatimit

Jemi në refuzim, mendoj, deri në atë shkallë që floka ka ndikim vendimtar në atë se kush jemi, jo për shkak të asaj se çka bën floka aktualisht, por për disa domethënie më të thella. Ajo ka një ndikim alogjik në qeniet njerëzore që mund ta bëjë dikë të dojë, urrejë, pëlqejë ose refuzojë dhe pa asnjë shkak. اdo karakteristikë fizike në trupin e gruas duhet të ketë një apel vizuel që disa gra jo-perëndimore përpiqen të imitojnë. Ai apel vizuel është paketuar si seks; seksi si komoditet. Gratë e bukura janë bërë vizuelisht të afta për të shitur të pashiturën. Seksploatimi i fton burrat të posedojnë me sytë e tyre atë që ata nuk mund ta posedojnë me duar, duke luajtur me ndjenjat e burrave, duke i ngritur ndjenjat e tyre deri në atë shkallë që shumica e kanë vështirë të mos marrin atë në të cilën janë ftuar ta marrin. Iluzioni i të drejtave të grave në perëndim është zhvilluar në dëm të të drejtave të burrit, që vetëm ka shërbyer në robërimin e të dyja gjinive në të drejtën e pakontestueshme për të poseduar.

Forma tjetër e saj është konsumatorizmi  konsumatorizmi i njëjtë që është edhe çerdhe e industrializimit perëndimor, kolonializmit dhe globalizimit; dhe që ka çuar deri te të gjitha format e dhunës që paraqiten në shoqërinë civile.

Organizata RAINN që ofron ndihmë telefonike (hotline) për Keqtrajtime Seksuale në shtetet amerikane jep këto të dhëna: اdo dy minuta, diku në Amerikë, dikush seksualisht keqtrajtohet. Në vitin 2002 ka pasur 247.370 viktima të përdhunimit, 44.000 e të cilave ishin të moshës nën 18-vjeçare. 93 për qind e viktimave adoleshente të keqtrajtimeve seksuale i njihnin sulmuesit e tyre, 34 për qind ishin anëtarë të familjes dhe vetëm 7 për qind të sulmuesve ishin të huaj (rain. org, fq. 1, 2) Kjo shërben vetëm për të treguar se sa është ndryshkur madje edhe koncepti individual i familjes.


Shpërbërja e një miti 

Kur gratë zgjodhën të neglizhojnë të drejtat e tyre, të pranuara nga Islami, ato poashtu u bënë neglizhente edhe ndaj pasojave të mundshme, jo vetëm për vetveten, por poashtu edhe për familjet e tyre, dhe shoqërisë si tërësi. Shamia është mbrojtës i atyre të drejtave, që shumë pak (gra) jo-perëndimore kanë filluar të zgjohen. Për transferimin e percepcionit të zakonshëm perëndimor të gruas muslimane me shami (të mbuluar), që ishte formuar nga e kaluara e tyre, Mary Walker, koordinatore e produksionit për serialin Living in Islam (Jeta në Islam) në televizionin BBC2, për revistën Impact ka thënë: Për mua mbulesa ka simbolizuar shtypje të gruas, duke i bërë ato të padukshme, anonime dhe të pazëshme, dhe shkaku i kësaj shtypje qëndronte në vullnetin për të ndikuar në familjen dhe për të mbajtur një kornizë patriarkale  bazë e shoqërisë Islame. Mendoja se gratë ishin tërësisht të shtypura nga arsyetimi Hyjnor i rolit të tyre si grua, nënë Jeta në Islam është gjiruar gjatë dy vjetëve në 19 shtete të ndryshme, dhe në terren unë isha gruaja e vetme në një ekip përplot meshkuj Gruan e parë muslimane që e njoftova në Mali ishte shumë larg nga parakonceptimi im i gruas muslimane. Ajo ishte grua e një sheikut të dedikuar konvertimit të fshatarëve të paganë, në Islam. Një grua e sofistikuar, e edukuar dhe e arsimuar, paraprakisht e martuar për një diplomat, ajo kishte hequr dorë nga jeta e stilit perëndimor për një jetë në vetmi

Gruaja e emancipuar në perëndim ballafaqohet me konfliktin ndërmjet konfirmimimit të feminitetit të saj dhe privilegjeve që ajo i sjell, dhe refuzimit të kufijve të rolit të saj femëror dhe të gjitha kufizimeve të tjera që burri dëshiron ajo ti merr. Nga vendi ku qëndroja, kjo grua i kishte transformuar këto kufizime në privilegje Në udhëtimin e ardhshëm në Nigerinë veriore, njoftova edhe dy gra, të cilat do të mi ndryshonin këndvështrimet e mia edhe më tej... Sërish, ata kishin refuzuar jetën e stilit perëndimor, të cilat unë i konsideroja aq superiore ndaj Islamit në trajtimin ndaj gruas... Gratë flisnin, dhe në përgjigjet e tyre, pash fillimin e ri-vlerësimit tim personal. Ata argumentuan se mbulesa sinjalizonte një refuzim të një sistemi të papranueshem të vlerave që poshtëronin gruan, ndërsa Islami ngrit gruan në një shkallë të nderit dhe respektit. Nuk është liri ku mund të thuash se gratë mund të shkojnë lakuriqe. Njëjtë si mbulesa që na simbolizon neve shypjen muslimane, për ato fundet e shkurta dhe gjokset e hapura përfaqësojnë shtypje. Thonë se në perëndim burrat i tradhëtojnë gratë. Ata na lënë të besojmë se jemi të lira, të çliruara, por në të vërtetë na robërojnë në vështrimet e burrave....


Flokët e mendjelehtësisë ranë me një vallëzim tërheqës,

Për të shkëlqyer trupin e saj në diellin e ndritshëm.

Ato flokë nuk tërheqin vetëm syrin e tij, por edhe ndjenjat dhe nuk mund,

Nuk do të, ngritet mbi atë ëndërr, 

Imagjinata e tij zgjëroi pasione brenda, nga të cilat nuk brengoseshte,

Sepse gjith atë që e pa në atë moment

Ishte nevoja për të plotësuar atë se çka qëndronte brenda asaj që e pa  

Kush ishte ajo

Nuk ishte me rëndësi, e as nderi i saj.

----------


## ~Geri~

*Këtë ata e quajnë çlirim të gruas*  


*Si gratë u mashtruan që të dalin nga shtëpitë e tyre në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës?*

Nga 1800 deri në kohën tonë jeta familjare në Perëndim ka ndryshuar dukshëm. Ndërsa Perëndimi e quan këtë ndryshim, pjesë të lëvizjes së grave për liri, një vështrim i shkurtër mbi historinë e kësaj, do të na shfaq diçka më ndryshe.

Amerika përpara 1800 ishte një vend fermer dhe 90 për qind e popullsisë jetonin dhe punonin në ferma private. Familjet kishin furnizim të vetëmjaftueshëm, gati çdo gjë e prodhonin në shtëpi. Disa gjëra të pakta të cilat nuk mund të prodhoheshin në shtëpi i blenin. Disa gjëra të tjera, veçanërisht importet nga Europa, bliheshin në dyqane. Meshkujt kujdeseshin për fushat dhe femrat kujdeseshin për shtëpinë. Ato merreshin me thurje me shtizë, thurje me kashte dhe kujdeseshin për kafshët e fermave.

*Revolucioni industrial*  

Revolucioni industrial, i cili filloi afërsisht rreth 1800, solli një ndryshim shumë të madh në këtë mënyrë jetese. Në 1807, me fillimin e luftës midis Britanisë së madhe dhe Francës, Presidenti Jefferson nënshkroi Aktin e Embargos, i cili ndalonte tregtinë midis Europës dhe Amerikës. Akti nënkuptonte që mallrat europiane nuk do të ishin më në tregjet Amerikane dhe Amerikanët do të duhej ti prodhonin vetë. Importi më i madh Europian në Amerikë ishin rrobat dhe kështu tregëtarët e përdorën këtë mundësi për të krijuar një industri veshjeje në Amerikë.

Në 1814, Francis Cabot Lowell, një qytetar nga Bostoni hapi fabrikën e parë moderne. Puna këtu duhej të bëhej shumë më shpejt sesa më përpara. Në vend që ti bënin gjërat nëpër shtëpia, në dorë, gjërat filluan të bëheshin me një shpejtësi të madhe në fabrikë dhe të gjithat hapat e punës kompletoheshin nën të njëjtën çati. Tani çfarë Lowell kishte nevojë ishin punëtorë. Ai pa se gratë, veçanërisht vajzat e pamartuara të fermerëve, ishin më ekonomike për tu përdorur për punë. Ata kishin dëshirë gjithashtu të punonin si njerëz me rroga në fabrikë. 

Por Lowell duhej ta bënte punën jashtë shtëpisë, të pranueshme në një shoqëri e cila nuk ishte e mësuar me diçka të tillë. Ai i siguroi prindërit se vajzat e tyre do të ishin nën kujdes dhe do ti mbanin nën një disiplinë të rreptë. Dhe ai ndërtoi një ndërtesë në shoqëri ku gratë punëtore jetonin dhe punonin së bashku.

Së shpejti, më shumë e më shumë fabrika dolën në të gjithë Amerikën. Pronarët e fabrikave ndjekën shembullin e Lowell-it duke punësuar gra të pamartuara. Që nga 1850 pjesa më e madhe e mallrave të vendit prodhoheshin në fabrika. Siç prodhimet e mallrave lëviznin nga fshatet në qytet, njerëzit gjithashtu lëviznin nga fshatet në qytet.

Për të fituar para, njerëzit linin shtëpiat e tyre. Kur gratë punonin në fermë, ishte shumë e mundshme për të kombinuar punën dhe familjen. Kur puna për gratë lëvizi jashtë shtëpisë, megjithatë, vetëm gratë që mund ta ndjeknin atë ishin ato pa përgjegjësi familjare ose ato të cilat nuk kishin bashkëshortë ose nuk kishin të ardhura. Andaj, vetëm gratë të cilat kujdeseshin për familjet e tyre ishin ato që nuk punonin.

Puna jashtë shtëpisë u bë pjesë e jetës për gratë e pamartuara. Ata do të punonin derisa martoheshin. Por koha kaloi, gratë e gjenin jetën familjare se ndërhynte me aktivitetin e tyre në punë dhe në vend që ta shikonin punën jashtë shtëpisë si të mundshme (ose dytësore), ata e shikuan jetën familjare si të tillë. Shumë gra filluan të vononin martesën edhe më shumë, dhe disa vendosën të qëndronin beqaresha.

Gratë e martuara megjithatë qëndronin në shtëpia dhe ia dedikonin jetën e tyre fëmijëve të tyre. Tani që nuk kishte më punë nëpër ferma, gratë kishin edhe më shumë kohë për fëmijët. Në 1900 më pak sesa 5.6% e grave të martuara punonin jashtë shtëpive. Nëse një grua do të punonte do të konsiderohej sikur burri i saj ishte invalid ose që ajo ishte e varfër.

*Lufta e parë Botërore*  

Hyrja e parë me grumbuj e grave në fuqinë punëtore erdhi gjatë Luftës së Parë Botërore në 1914. Burrat shkuan për të luftuar dhe vendi kishte nevojë për punëtorë nga ata që kishin lënë mbrapa. Gratë e pamartuara nuk ishin të mjaftueshme për nevojat e fuqisë punëtore, kështu pronarët filluan të ftonin gartë e martuara gjithashtu. Më 1919, 25% e grave në fuqinë punëtore ishin të martuara. Por ky ishte vetëm fillimi.

Në tjetër rast që soli Lufta e parë botërore ishte hyrja e grave në ushtri. Rreth 13.000 gra u regjistruan në Flotën Amerikane (US Navy), më së shumti duke bërë punë të vogla- kto ishin dhe gratë e para në historinë Amerikane që u aprovuan me rang të plotë ushtarak.

*Depresioni i madh*

Depresioni i madh erdhi në 1930. Përqindja e papunësisë u ngrit nga 3.2% në 1929 deri në 23.6% në 1932. Punët u bënë më të pakta për njerëzit e aftë dhe burrat. Baballarët shkonin për të kërkuar punë. Disa nga dëshpërimi dezertonin familjet e tyre. Ashtu në shumë familje përgjegjësia ra mbi nënat.

Pjesa më e madhe e grave dhe e fëmijëve, megjithatë, gjenin punë më lehtë sesa burrat për shkak të ndarjes së punës në kategori për burra dhe për gra. Megjithëse 80% e burrave gjatë depresionit të madh i kundërshtuan gratë e tyre për të hyrë në punë, nën çdo rrethanë, faktorët ekonomik e bënë të nevojshme për gratë që të punojnë. Orët ishin të gjata dhe paga ishte e ulët. Njëzet përqind e grave të bardha ishin në fuqinë punëtore.

*Lufta e dytë Botërore*

Lufta e dytë botërore erdhi në 1940. Burrat ishin duke luftuar dhe Amerika kishte nevojë për punëtorë dhe për furnizime (për të përmbushur nevojat). Përsëri, pronarët shikonin drejt grave për punë. Gratë e pamartuara dhe të martuara ishin të ftuara në punë, ashtu siç u bë në luftën e parë botërore.

Por ende, opinioni publik ishte në përgjithësi kundër punës së grave të martuara. Media dhe qeveria filluan një fushatë propagande të ashpër për të ndryshuar këtë opinion. Qeveria federale i tha grave që fitorja nuk mund të arrihet pa hyrjen e tyre në fuqinë punëtore. Puna ishte e konsideruar pjesë e të qenurit një qytetar i mirë, një grua punëtore ishte një person patriotik.

Qeveria themeloi Magazine Bureau në 1942. Bureau-ja publikoj Magazine War Guide, një udhëzim për revistat se çfarë temash duke të trajtonin në editorialin e tyre çdo muaj për të ndihmuar propagandën e luftës. Në shtator 1943, tema ishte Gratë në Punë. Slogani për këtë ishte Sa më shumë gra që punojnë, aq më shpejt ne do të fitojmë. Revista publikonte tregime që e madhëronin dhe e ngrinin vendosjen e grave në punë jotradicionale, ku kishte nevojë për punëtorë. Ideja ishte që nëse punët e vogla dhe të patërheqëshme të ishin portretizuar si tërheqëse dhe të ndershme, më shumë gra do ti bashkangjiteshin fuqisë punëtore.

Mediat krijuan Rosie the Riverter, një karakter mitik për ti inkurajuar gratë që të hynin në fuqinë punëtore. Rosie portretizohej si një grua patriotike, një heroinë për të gjitha gratë amerikane. Gjithë ditën, nën shi e në diell, ajo është pjesë e fuqisë punëtore. Ajo është duke bërë historinë, duke punuar për fitore, Rosie Riverter....

Përpjekjet e propagandës arritën efekte të konsiderueshme. Më tepër sesa 6 milionë gra iu ngjitën forcës punëtore, maxhoranca e tyre e martuar. Në 1940, përpara luftës, vetëm 36% e grave punëtore ishin të martuara. Në 1945, pas luftës, 50% e grave punëtore ishin të martuara. Tabuja e klasës së mesme kundër një gruaje punëtore u shkatërrua.

*Pas luftës së dytë botërore*

1950 shënoi një epokë të prosperitetit në jetën e familjeve amerikane. Burrat u kthyen nga lufta dhe kishte nevojë për punë. Përsëri, qeveria dhe media u bashkuan të ndërronin opinionin publik. Këtë herë, megjithatë, i inkurajuan gratë të ktheheshin nëpër shtëpia, e cila tregon që gratë ishin nxjerrë jashtë (nga shtëpitë e tyre) jo për liritë e tyre por sepse kishte nevojë për punëtorë.

Por kjo përpjekje nuk ishte e sukseshme dhe u la në mënyrë të shpejt. Së pari, gratë nga rrangjet e ulta ekonomike u duhej të qëndronin në fuqinë punëtore për shkak të nevojës ekonomike. Dhe së dyti, erdhi ngritja e kulturës konsumatore.

Bumi i fëmijëve ndodhi gjatë 1950 gjithashtu. Gratë u kthyen nëpër shtëpia për tiu dedikuar jetët e tyre edhe njëherë fëmijëve të tyre. Por rreth të njëjtës kohë një ndryshim i rëndësishëm kishte hyrë në jetën amerikane. Ky ishte përhapja e televizionit. Në 1960 90% e popullatës kishte në pronësi një të tillë. Familjet do të grumbulloheshin rreth ekranit për zbavitje. Më përpara, çdo gjë duke përfshirë edhe reklamat, ishin të shikuara me interes të madh.

Pjesa më e madhe e familjeve të mesme nuk mund ti përballonin standartet të deklaruara nga televizioni apo nuk ishin në gjendje që me një rrogë të arrin cilësinë e jetës. Shumë gra u kthyen për të punuar që kështu të jetonin sipas standarteve të jetesës amerikane, çfarëdo që kuptohej me të nga ana e tyre.

Numri i grave Amerikane në fuqinë punëtore që nga 1940 deri në 1950 u rrit në nëntë përqind. Nga 1930 deri në 1940 ka patur vetëm tre përqind rritje.

*Efektet*

Ashtu si nënat ju kthyen punës, televizori u bë kujdestari më i rëndësishëm i fëmijës. Fëmijët në 1950 shpenzonin pjesën më të madhe të orëve kur nuk flinin, përballë televizorit.

Në 1940, më pak se 8.6% e nënave me fëmijët nën moshë tetëmbëdhjetë vjeçare punonin. Në 1987, 60.2% e grave me fëmijë nën moshë tetëmbëdhjetë vjeçare punonin.

Ashtu si gratë (e martuara) morën rol më të madhe në mbështetjen finaciare të familjeve, ata e panë të justifikueshme që të kërkonin që burrat e tyre të merreshin me fëmijët dhe të bënin punë shtëpie. Përmes viteve, përqindjet e divorcit u dyfishuan duke arritur në një nivel ku një nga dy martesa ishte e prirë të përfundon me divorc. Përqindja e divorcit dhe lindja e fëmijëve u zvogëluan. Numri i nënave si prindër të vetëm në familje u rrit më shpejtësi. Njerëzit rriteshin të pakënaqur me jetët e tyre, duke u krahasuar me jetët e njerëzve në televizion.

Gratë punëtore patën një ndikim në shoqëri në shumë mënyra të ndryshme. E para dhe më e rëndësishmja nga këto ishte që fëmijët me nënat punëtore ishin të lënë pa kujdesin e një nëne. Ashtu si numri i nënave që punonin rritej, numri i fëmijëve që rriteshin të pakontrolluar u rrit, dhe me këtë rritje u rrit edhe krimi midis adoleshentëve.

Përderisa pjesa më e madhe e grave e vendosën karrierën e tyre përpara familjes së tyre, edhe jeta familjare ishte shumë e ndikuar nga gratë e pamartuara që ishin të afta të fitonin më shumë para sesa gratë e martuara. Për shembull, sipas një studimi të një ekonomisti të Havardit, gratë (doktoresha) të cilat ishin të pamartuara dhe që nuk kishin fëmijë fitonin 13% më tepër në vit sesa ata të cilat ishin të martuara dhe 15% më tepër sesa ato që kishin fëmijë.

*Sot*

Maxhoranca e grave ende punojnë në nivelet më të ulëta të piramidës ekonomike. Pjesa më e madhe e punësuar në punë shitblerje, punë në fabrika apo shërbime. Rreth 50% e fuqisë punëtore janë gra. Ndërsa 78% e të gjithë shitësve dhe 99% e të gjitha sekretareve sot janë gra, vetëm 31 pëqind e menaxhereve dhe administratorëve janë gra. Barazia në fuqinë punëtore ka qenë një mirazh por i ka bërë miliona gra që të lëjnë shtëpiat e tyre dhe duke shkatërruar strukturën e familjes.

Ishte vetëm kur faktorët ekonomik apo politik e bënë të nevojshme për të marrrë më shumë punëtorë, që gratë u thirrën për të punuar. Revolucioni industrial, depresioni i madh dhe luftërat botërore, të gjitha këtë ngjarje të mëdha rritën proporcionin e grave punëtore, në ato kohë kur kapitalistët kërkonin më shumë punëtorë në mënyrë që të bëheshin të sukseshëm në planet e tyre dhe kështu ata përdorën gratë.

Lëvizja e grave nga shtëpitë në forcën punëtore publike ka qenë graduale. Së pari gratë punëtore filluan të punonin, pastaj gratë e pamartuara dhe pastaj gratë pa fëmijë dhe pastaj gratë e martuara me fëmijë dhe pastaj të gjitha gratë. E njëjta gjë mund të shihet se po ndodh në vendet në zhvillim rreth botës, ashtu siç Perëndimi po përhap propagandën e tij të lirisë për gratë për të punuar. 

*Rezultatet e kësaj lëvzjeje medoemos do të jenë të njëjtat.*





*Bibliografi:*  

-Hawes, Joseph M., ed. American families:A research Guide and historical handbook. New York: Greenwood Press, 1990.

-Mintz, Steven. Domestic revolutions. New York: the Free Press, 1988.

-Gary B. Nash, American Odyssey. New York: Glencoe McGraw-Hill, 2002.

-Wilson, Margaret Gibbons. American Woman inw transition. Conneticat: Greenwood Press, 1979.

-Goldstein Joshua S War and Gender: How Gender Shapes the War System dhe Vice Versa. Cambridge University Press, 2001.

-Us department of labor, Womens Bureau. Women in the force, 1900-2002.

-Library of congress Rosie the riverter: Real women workers in the World War II.

----------


## ~Geri~

*Trupi im është puna ime*  


Unë shpesh mendoj nëse njerëzit më shohin si një "fundamentaliste" muslimane që mban një AK-47 [kallashnikovë], armë kërcënuese brenda veshjes time të gjatë. Ose ndofta ata më shohin si një foto vajzë e grave të shtypura anekënd botës. Nuk jam e sigurtë në të cilën prej këtyre të dyjave më vendosin. 

Unë vërshohem me shikimet më të ashprat, vështrime të çudishtmet dhe të habitshme. Shihni, unë vesh hixhabin një shami që mbulon kokën dhe fytin tim. 

Unë veproj kështu sepse jam një grua muslimane e cila beson që trupi i saj është një çështje që i përket vetëm asaj. 

Shumë gra muslimane të reja janë duke thirrur për vendosjen e hixhabit dhe duke e riinterpretuar atë në; për ti kthyer grave kontrollin absolut mbi trupave të tyre. 

Kurani na mëson ne që burrat dhe gratë janë të barabartë që individët nuk gjykohen sipas gjinisë, bukurisë, pasurisë ose privilegjit. 

Gjëja e vetme që e bën një person më të mirë se një tjetër është karakteri i atij. Megjithatë njerëzit e kanë të vështirë të më kuptojnë. Pas së gjithash, unë jam një vajzë e re kanadeze me origjine dhe e rritur atje e edukuar në Universitet, përse do tja bëja unë vetes një gjë të tillë, pyesin ata. 

Ata pyesin në mënyrë të rafinuar si mund të pëlqeja të jetoja në Kanada dhe të ftohtët nuk më mërzit mua?! Nëse unë jam në disponim për humor, ai mund të jetë shumë madhështorë. 

Por pse po bëja këtë unë, një grua me të gjitha avantazhet e një edukimi amerikano-verior papritur në moshën 21 vjeçare dëshiron të mbulojë veten e saj kështu që e veshur me hixhab dhe rroba te tjera të cilat i zgjodha të vesh, vetëm të paraqes fytyrën dhe duart e mija? Sepse ato më japin lirinë.

Të huajt më flasin me zë të trashë, një anglisht të ngadaltë dhe shpesh paraqiten si duke bërë shakara. 

Grave i është treguar në fëmijërinë e tyre që vlera e tyre është proporcionalisht me tërheqshmërinë në paraqitjen e tyre. Ne ndihemi të dhunuara për të pranuar nocionet abstrakte të bukurisë duke e kuptuar që një pranim i tillë është i pavlefshëm, domethënë i kotë. 

Kur gratë refuzojnë këtë formë shtypjeje, ata përballen me përbuzje dhe sharje. 

Në rastin që këto gra të cilat refuzojnë të zbukurohen [të bëjnë makiazh në publik] ose te rruajnë këmbët e tyre ose të ekspozojnë trupat e tyre, shoqëria, të dy edhe burrat dhe gratë e kanë vështirë të merren me to. 

Në botën perëndimore hixhabi kuptohet si simbolizimi ose i dhunës në heshtje ose përdorimi i dhunës në menyrë të pa arsyeshme. 

Kjo është një pohim i gruas që gjykimi i personit të saj fizik është të mos luaj një rol sidoqofte në shoqërinë e bashkëpunimit. 

Veshja e hixhabit më ka dhënë mua lirinë nga shikimi i vazhdueshem i vetes time në formën e saj fizike. 

Sepse paraqitja ime nuk është subjekt i shikimeve kritike të publikut, bukuria ime ose ndofta e kunderta e saj janë hequr nga sfera e asaj çfarë mund të diskutohet në mënyrë legjitime. 

Askush nuk e di nëse unë mund të kem një nishan prej dhjete centrimetrash ose madje nëse unë kam njolla te shëmtuara. 

Dhe kjo është sepse askush nuk e di, askush nuk do tia di. 

Ndjenja që ka femra kur takon mashkullin, i cili kërkon të pamundshmën në standartet e bukurisë është ë lodhshme dhe shpesh poshtëruese. 

Unë e di këtë sepse kam shpenzuar tërë adoleshencën time duke u përpjekur ta arrija atë. 

Unë isha një vajzë që përdorte shumë makiazhet dhe unë kam shpenzuar shumë para në pudra e kremra me shpresë që të bëhesha Cindy Cravvford [fotomodeliste] e ardhshme. 

Përkufizimi i bukurisë është në ndryshim: Klasikja është e mirë, klasikja është e keqe, eleganca është e mirë, eleganca është e keqe. Vetulla të holla shumë të mira? Vetulla të holla shumë të këqija?

Gratë nuk janë duke arritur barazinë me të drejtën për të shfaqur gjokset e tyre në publik si disa njerëz duan tju bëjnë të besojnë. Kjo do të na bëjë ne vetëm qesharake të vetë personit tonë. 

Barazi të vërtetë do të ketë vetëm kur gratë nuk do të kenë nevojë të zhveshin vetet e tyre për të tërhëqur vëmendjen e të tjerëve dhe nuk do të kenë nevojë për të mbrojtur vendimin e tyre për të mbajtur trupat e tyre për vetet e tyre.

----------


## ~Geri~

*Puna e gruas në Islam*  


Islami është një fe e cila e nderon femrën dhe e mbron atë duke pasur për qëllim sigurinë dhe celibare sepse kjo mbron tërë shoqërinë. Kështu gruaja i ofron rehati burrit dhe është konfidentja dhe mjekja e tij ajo që i jep gji fëmijës dhe e mjekon atë. Kështu nëse ajo është e drejtë atëhere ajo përgatit një gjeneratë për të ardhmen.

Shtëpia është kështjella e gruas baza a saj e veprimit në jetë. Kurani dhe Sunneti i urdhëron gratë të qëndrojnë në shtëpiat e tyre. Allahu i ka dhënë të dy bashkëshortëve të drejtat e tyre dhe i ka vendosur të dyve detyra, kështu që struktura e familjes dhe e shoqërisë mund ta plotësojë njëra tjerën. Kështu burri duhet të punojë dhe të kërkojë të fitojë jetesën dhe të shpenzojë për familjen e tij dhe gruaja duhet të kujdeset për gjidhënien ,të ushqyerit dhe rritjen e fëmijëve. Nëse ajo i largohet detyrave shtëpiake atëhere e tërë familja vuan emocionalisht dhe fizikisht.

Në kohën e Pejgamberit, salallahu alejhi ves sel-lem dhe Hulefa el-Rashidinëve gratë morën pjesë me burrat në fusha të ndryshme të tilla si kërkimi i dijes. Kishte gra të cilat transmetonin hadithe dhe raporti me gra të shkolluara dhe poetesha dhe gra të cilat ishin të pajisura mirë me njohuri shkencore dhe punime artistike.

Gratë e Pejgamberit, salallahu alejhi ves sel-lem dhe gratë e sahabeve, radiallahu anhum, shkonin në ekspedita ushtarake me burrat duke i sjellur ujë dhe përgatitur ushqim,duke u kujdesur për të sëmurët dhe duke i inkurajuar ushtrinë të luftojë të gjitha brenda mbulesës së rregullt dhe sjelljes së përmbajtur.

Ka lloje punësh të cilat janë esenciale dhe janë shumë të nevojshme që të kryhen nga gratë të tilla si mësimdhënia. Nëse ne nuk do t'i lejojmë gratë të mësojnë vajzat e reja kush do t'i mësojë ato? A duhet t'i lëmë ata injorante apo duhet t'i sjellim burra për t'i mësuar ato me gjithë risqet që janë të përfshira?

Kjo gjithashtu aplikohet praktikës së mjeksisë dhe infermjerisë. Nëse gratë i mësojnë vajzat ka më pak rrezik të përfshirë sesa të mësohen nga burrat.

Fushat e shërbimeve shoqërore dhe punëve vullnetare për gratë janë zonat të cilat duhet të ndërmerren nga gratë kështu që ne mund të bëhemi të vetmjaftueshëm dhe të kemi një fuqi punëtore femërore të specializuar.

Koncepti i punës së gruas në islam është më i kuptueshmi dhe më i thelli sesa proklamimi nga ata që mbrojnë idenë që gruaja duhet të çlirohet nga shtëpia se vetëm kështu ata mund të paguhen. Puna e nënës është punë, rritja e fëmijëve është punë, punët e shtëpisë janë punë, mbajtja e vlerave të shoqërisë është punë.

----------


## ~Geri~

*Gratë po punojnë sepse punëtorët kanë dalë në grevë*  


Lëvizja për të nxjerrë gruan nga shtëpia ka filluar me përmasa të mëdha në botën perëndimore pas revolucionit industrial i cili çoi në migrimin e burrave në qytete kështu që gratë morën pjesën e punës tyre ndër fshatra. Kur sindikatat dolën, pronarët e ndërrmarrjeve i përdorën gratë për t'iu kundërvënë këtyre sindikatave. Kjo siç studiuesit dhe historianët do ta kofirmojnë ishte plani i ca elementëve çifut që patën për qëllim shkatërrimin e shoqërisë, duke shkatërruar familjen për të marrë në kontroll shoqërinë. 

Roli i grave në punë u rrit më pas si një rezultat i luftërave të mëdha të cilat çuan tek humbja e shumë burrave të rinj. U rrit edhe nga mediat të cilat propoganduan idenë e grave për të punuar dhe i premtuan asaj liri dhe një rrugëdalje, në kohëra të shtangjes së intelektit dhe prapambetjes sociale, gjatë së cilës gratë kanë qenë shërbëtore më të bindura duke marrë përsipër punët e shtëpisë pa asnjë status të tyrin. Gratë gjithashtu u përdorën si materiale të fitimit dhe përmbushjes së prostitucionit dhe korrupsionit. 

ثshtë thënë se koncepti i punës së gruas dhe interesi në këtë koncept shkojnë mbrapa tek revolucioni industrial në Europë kur punëtorët e ndërmarrjeve filluan grevat për shkak të lodhjes së tyre të shkaktuar nga orët e gjata të punës për një pagë të kufizuar.

Gratë në perëndim nuk hynë në fuqinë punëtore pos vetëm pasi burrat e tyre nuk mund ti bënin ballë nevojave atëhere ata ishin të detyruara të punojnë. 

Dr Jusuf Musa, rahimahullah, tregon se gjatë qëndrimit të tij në Francë familja në të cilën ai qëndroi për një farë kohe kishte një shërbyese e cila nga sjelljet dhe paraqitja dukej qartë se ishte nga një familje e mirë. Unë e pyeta zonjën e shtëpisë: "Pse ne e kemi këtë vajzë si shërbëtore? A nuk ka ajo ndonjë të afërt për ta mbajtur, kështu duke e shpëtuar atë nga puna? Ajo u përgjigj që vajza vjen nga një familje e mirë në qytet dhe ajo ka një xhaxha të pasur por ai nuk kujdeset për të. Unë e pyeta: "Pse nuk e hedh ajo çështjen në gjyq kështu që gjykatësi mund ta urdhërojë atë për të shpënzuar për të? Zonja ishte e madhëngjyer nga kjo dhe më tha që nuk ishte e lejuar me ligj. 

Kur unë i thashë asaj për gjykimin e islamit në të tilla çështje ajo tha: "Kush do të sjell këtë legjislacion të këndshëm tek ne? Nëse ne do ta kishim këtë lloj legjislacioni ne nuk do të kishim vajza dhe gra të punonin në kompani dhe fabrika?"

Babai në vendet perëndimore nuk është i obliguar nga shteti ose tradita për të shpenzuar për vajzën e tij kur ajo arrin moshën 18 vjeç. Kështu baballarët i detyrojnë vajzat e tyre të gjejnë punë kur ata arrijnë këtë moshë ose të paguajnë qiranë e shtëpisë në të cilën ata jetojnë. 

Puna e gruas në perëndim ka rezultuar në dizintegrimin e familjes dhe bredhia e fëmijëve. 

Kjo është ajo që ka çuar akademitë e perëndimit dhe mendimtarë të ngrejnë zërat e tyre për të paralajmëruar shoqëritë e tyre kundër rrezikut të gruas që punon jashtë shtëpisë. 

Anna Rhode ka thënë: "Puna e vajzave të tyre në shtëpitë e të tjerëve si shërbëtorë dhe të ngjajshme me këte është më e mirë dhe më me pak rrezik sesa puna e tyre në fabrika ku ata ndonten dhe humbin bukurinë e tyre përgjithmonë. Sa mirë do ishte nëse vendi ynë do të ishte si vendet muslimane! ثshtë një turp që Anglia i ka bërë vajzat e saj një shembull të imoralitetit dhe poshtërsisë. Pse ne nuk përpiqemi për ti gjetur vajzave tona një punë që i përshtatet natyrës së tyre". 

Aleksis Carrel ka thënë: "Shoqëria moderne ka bërë një gabim të madh me zëvendësimin e mësimeve të familjes tërësisht me mësime të shkollës". 

Dr VVayne Dennis ka thënë: "Inteligjenca e fëmijës dhe aftësia për të folur dhe zhvilluar dhe bëhet i fuqishëm kur ai rritet midis prindërve ë tij dhe nuk i është lënë kujdesi i edukuesve, sherbëtorëve dhe mësuesve". 

Bernard Russell e ka konfirmuar: "Familja është dizintegruar për shkak të punësimit të grave në publik. Jeta reale na tregon që gratë rrebelohen nga traditat e moraleve të mira dhe refuzojnë për të qëndruar besnik burrave të tyre kur ata fillojnë të bëhen financiarisht të pavarura". 

Futja e gruas në fuqinë punëtore është e shoqëruar me ndryshime sociale në strukturën e familjes dhe në marrëdhënie midis burrave dhe grave, fëmijëve dhe prindërve. 

Disa studiues akademik kanë dalluar konfliktin midis punës së gruas dhe rolin e saj si nënë dhe si grua, gjë e cila ndikon shumë tek ata emocionalisht dhe fizikisht kështu që ata duhet të kërkojnë ndihmë të tjerëve për të rritur fëmijët e tyre. 

Ka fakte shkencore për të treguar që gjidhënia e bën fëmijën më të shoqërueshëm. Pra fëmija ka nevojë për nënën për t'iu përkushtuar një kohë të mjaftueshme për t'i dhënë gji kështu që ai do të jetë më vetëkonfident dhe të rritet natyralisht. 
Si shtesë për të mësipërmen ka rrjedhoja të tjera negative të shkaktuara nga gratë jashtë shtëpisë për në punë. Këto përfshijnë :

Mungesa e gjatë e nënës e cila punon e pret periudhën e gjidhënies dhe redukton rrjedhjen e qumështit. Disa gra kanë qenë të detyruara për t'i lënë mënjanë fëmijët në një moshë të vogël sepse puna e tyre nuk i jep mundësi atyre për t'i ushqyer vetë, e cila gjë është esenciale gjatë kohës së periudhës së gjidhënies. 

Kur gratë shkojnë në punë me ore te zgjatura kjo i dobëson lidhjet e dashurisë midis anëtarëve të familjes dhe mund të çojë në dizintegrimin dhe kolapsin e saj. Ngritja e numrit të divorcuarve ndër ata gra që shkojnë në punë është i mirënjohur.

----------


## ~Geri~

*Kur karavanin e udhëheq i verbëri*  


A është i njëjtë ai që e di se ajo që t'u shpall ty nga Zoti yt është e vërtetë, si ai që është i verbër? Vetëm njerëzit e arsyeshëm që kanë mendje të shëndoshë e kuptojnë të vërtetën. (Er-Rad: 19).


Kur të përzihen gjërat, kur pamundësohet shikimi i qartë, përzihen llambat e mbetet në mëdyshje kapiteni i anijes, arti i shpëtimit qëndron në kthimin e gjërave të paqarta në bazat e veta, përcellja e mëdyshjeve në rrënjët e saja. Vetëm në këtë rast dallohen të kundërtat, sqarohen të paqartat, shikimi bëhet më i qartë, për ate që dëshiron shpëtim.

Nëse i kthehemi bazave historike të lëvizjes për emancipimin e gruas në europë dhe amerikë, ku është burimi i kësaj lëvijze dhe ku kanë ndodhur hapat e para të saja, do të shohim se perendimi para shekullit të njëzetë e ka kufizuar në mënyre ekstreme gruan me gjëra që as fetë e devijuara nuk e aprovojnë. Shoqëritë laike në perendim pas luftës historike mes kishës dhe shkencës kanë dalur me shkollë të re, e cila thërret në ndarje të plotë nga feja dhe izolimi i fetarëve në qoshe të caktuara për rite fetare. Si alternativë e kësaj ishte edhe nxjerja e ligjeve të çuditshme pozitive, që në brendësi kanë bartur, ate që e kanë pasur të zakonshme burrat që nga shekujt e parë në drejtim të gruas dhe epsheve të tyre të pakontrolluara. Kjo na solli para disa ligjeve abnormale, revolucioni kundër tyre ishte një pjesë e revolucionit të madh kundër të kaluarës në europë. Për ta sqaruar këtë do të sjellim disa shembuj të ligjeve të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës që kanë të bëjnë me gruan:

1- Nëse burri i jep dhurata gruas, rroba ose stoli, pronësia e tyre nuk kalon te gruaja me aktin e dhuratës, por mbetet pronë e burrit, pa marë parasyh sa zgjatë kjo vepër, saqë edhe me ligj i lejohet që ta mer prapë kur të dëshirojë, duke mos iu lejuar gruas që ta pengojë nga ky veprim.

2- Burrit amerikan i lejohet me ligj ta rrah gruan e tij kur të dëshirojë, me kusht që të përdorë shkop, kurse një e treta e trashësisë së shkopit nuk duhet të jetë me e trashë se sa gishti i madh i tij.

3- Në një të tretën e shteteve të Amerikës nuk i është lejuar gruas të posedojë prona në emër të sajë. Ligji nuk i ka njohur asaj asnjë pronësi, edhe nëse ka qenë në gjendje të jashtëzakonshme, nëse ka punuar për tu kujdesur për burrin e saj të paaftë, sepse çdo gjë që ka të bëjë me punën e sajë, nuk konsiderohet pronë e saj, sipas ligjit.

4- Në një prej ligjeve të Oksfordit, në shtetin Ohajo, i ndalohet gruas të çveshet para fotografisë së ndonjë burrit.

5- Një ligj tjetër ia ndalon gruas të blejë kapelë, përveç nëse së pari e provon burri i saj.

6- Gratë e Sanfransiskos e kanë të ndaluar ti lagin rrobat të cilat do ti hekurosin me ujë që e stërpikin nga goja e tyre.

7- Gratë e Njujorkut e kanë të ndaluar pirjen e duhanit publikisht. Në vitin 1904 është burgosur një grua që i është kundërshtuar kësaj ndalese.

8- Deri në vitin 1984 gruaja ka qenë pronë e burrit, me ligj.

9- Deri në këto ditë gruaja kur martohet thirret me mbiemrin e burrit, e jo me mbiemrin e sajë.

Këto ligje, për komentin e të cilave nuk do të humbim shumë kohë, këto dhe të tjerat si këto kanë qenë shkak i revolucionit entuziast brenda revolucionit të përgjithshëm kundër fesë dhe zakoneve atje. Pasiqë të mençurit janë të pajtuar se krahasimi kërkon përputhje të plotë mes degës dhe bazës në pikën e krahasimit, atëherë thirrësit në emancipim në shoqërite muslimanë nuk kanë bazë ku të mbështeten për këtë aktivitet. Pa marrë parasysh se a u pëlqen sherijati atyreve ose jo, dallimi mes dy gjërave ekziston dhe është i dukshëm, në atë formë saqë nuk mund ta mohojë askush tjetër përveç atij që është i verbër.

Edhe pse kjo logjikë është shumë e qartë saqë çdo refuzim e anulon që në fillim, ata edhe më tej i mbyllin sytë para këtyre fakteve me qëllim dhe i lan pas shpine. 

Ata edhe pse të verbër mundohen të udhëheqin karavanin mes luginave dhe maleve. Kjo gjë na kthen në logjikën e mendjelehtëve dhe fëmijëve, andaj në mënyrë shumë të thjeshtë u parashtrojmë pyetjen:

Nëse gruaja amerikanë e ka pasur obligim të ngritet në revolucion sepse ia kanë ndaluar lagien e rrobave duke stërpikur me ujë nga goja, pse të ngritet në revolucion gruaja muslimanë kundër Islamit, kur në Islam këtë e ka të lejuar?!!!

All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë:

وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الشَّهَوَاتِ أَنْ تَمِيلُوا مَيْلاً عَظِيماً (27)

All-llahu dëshiron t'ju pranojë pendimin, e ata që ndjekin dëshirat e epsheve, dëshirojnë që ju të shmangeni në tërësi (nga rruga e drejtë). (En-Nisa: 27).

----------


## ~Geri~

*Gruaja në kohërat e injorancës*  


Gruaja në xhahilijetin (periudha para ardhjes se Islamit, injorancë. sh.p.) arab ishte e mjerë dhe pa vlerë, në familje dhe shoqëri, qoftë ajo fëmijë apo e re, nuk kishte asnjë të drejtë e as respekt, nuk llogaritej as për tju mar mendimi e as bile egzistenca e saj, ishte si shtroje e kasollave dhe shtëpive, ate e bwnë rrob burrat në mjerim dhe poshtërim; edhe nëse pyetej nuk guxote të përgjigjej, edhe nëse nevojitej për diç, nevojitej për bartje të ujit, të drunjve për larje të enëve dhe për të ushqyer qent, e nëse duhej duhej duhej për ftohjen e ngrohtësisë së epsheve dhe për shiqim të këndshëm. 

Dita që ajo vinte në botë ishte ditë kur nxiheshin ftyrat dhe ngushtoheshin zemrat me brenga dhe shqetësime, të mbahet në shkop apo të futet e gjallë në dhe?!!!

Gezimi i atij që përgëzohej me te ishte hidhërimi dhe nevrikosja, kurse përgëzimi për te ishte vorosja e saj e gjallë në dhe. Mendje këto që u ishte larguar kthjelltësia shkaku i distancës kohore me dritën e qiellit dhe udhëzimin e pejgamberlerëve, njerëz këto që mjeshtri e kishin idhujtarinë, kurse zotësi të qenurit fallxhor, u njëllos pastërtia e rrënjëve dhe u bë qartësia e gjuhës dhe nderi i duarve edhe guximi i trupave kohw që çilet por nuk shkëlqen, që vetëton e që nuk sjellin shi.

Thotë All-llahu i Lartmadhëruar: Kur ndonjëri prej tyre lajmërohet me (lindjen) vajzë, fytyra e tij i prishet dhe bëhet plot mllef. Fshihet prej njerëzve, për shkak të asaj të keqeje me të cilën u lajmërua (e konsideron bela, e jo dhuratë prej Zotit). Mandej, (mendon) a do ta mbajë atë, ashtu i përulur, apo do ta mbulojë atë (të gjallë) në dhe. Sa i keq është ai gjykim i tyre. (Nahl: 58-59)

Dhe thotë I Lartmadhëruari: Dhe kur të pyeten ato vajza të vorrosura të gjalla, për çfarë mëkati ato janë mbytur. (Tekvir: 8-9)

Katadeja e komenton këte dhe thotë (ndonjëri prej tyre e ushqente qenin e vet kurse e voroste të gjallë vajzën e tij); dhe e komenton Sadi këte poashtu dhe thotë: (arabët e mbytnin foshnjën femër që ju lindte dhe e futnin ate në dhe duke qenë ajo e gjallë). 

I përshkruan prijësi i besimtarëve Omer ibn Hatabi, All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur me te, arabët e xhahilijetit me keqardhje dhe mallëngjim dhe thotë: (në xhahilijet nuk i llogaritnim gratë dhe as që i përzienim ata në diç prej qështjeve tona bile ne që ishim në Meke nuk i folte askush gruas së vet, kur kishte nevojë për te i binte në këmbët e saja dhe kryente nevojën e tij me te, dhe kur All-llahu solli Islamin i vëndoi në pozitën në të cilën i vëndoi, dhe u dha atyre të drejta).

Groposja e femrës për së gjalli te këta bëhej nga disa shkaqe: 

1- Friga për mos rënien në turp, kur të prishet morali i saj dhe kur të bëjë ajo diç të keqe!!?.

2- Kur të bie në robëri prej lufte, dhe ta mare armiku ate, e të bëhet monedhë në duart e tij.

3- Friga prej skamjes dhe fukarallëkut.

Transmetohet se Kajs ibn Asim el-Munkarij fliste para Pejgamnberit sal- se ai ka voros të gjalla gjatë xhahilijetit dymbëdhjetë vajza të tij dhe i tha atij ai (alejhi salatu ve selam): Kush nuk mëshiron nuk mëshirohet dhe mandej e urdhëroi që të lirojë për çdonjërën prej tyre nga një robëreshë besimtare.

Prej këtyre peripecive të cilat ilustrojnë realitetin (pozitës) e femrës në xhahilijetin arab, kuptojmë se deri në cilën shkallë u zbrit pozita e saj dhe u zhvlersoi njerëzia e saj dhe u shaktërua respekti për te, dhe e kaploi xhahilijeti shoqërinë arabe, dhe lakoi nga rruga e drejtë dhe shkoi e u fundos në fundrinat e jetës derisa e shpëtoi ate dora e kujdesit hyjnor me mesazhin e Islamit dhe pejgamberllëkun e Muhammedit alejhi selam, thotë All-llahu i Lartmadhëruar:

Dhe kapuni që të gjithë ju për litarin (fenë dhe Kuranin) e All-llahut, e mos u përçani! Përkujtomie nimetin e All-llahut ndaj jush, kr ju (para se ta pranonit fenë islame) ishit të armiqësuar, e Ai bashkoi zemrat tuaja dhe ashtu me dhuntitë e Tij aguat të jeni vëllezër. Madje ishit në buzë të greminës së Xhehennemit, e Ai ju shpëtoi prej tij. Po kështu All-llahu ua shqaron juve argumentet e veta që ju të gjeni të vërtetën e lumtur. (Ali Imran: 103)

----------


## ~Geri~

*Intervistë me gazetaren Ridley*  


Yvonne Ridley, gazetare e dikurshme e gazetës Sunday Express, e cila ishte kapur nga Talibanët në Afganistan dhe më vonë është bërë muslimane, ka dhënë një intervistë ekskluzive për Arab News në Jeddah. Ajo ka thënë se përvoja e mbajtjes së saj në Afganistan ia ka larguar mbulesën e fanatizmit dhe paragjykimeve që ajo i ka pasur ndaj Islamit.

Ridley, e cila ka pëshkruar Haxhxhin e sivjetëm për Islam Channel, është përgjigjur në pyetje të ndryshme si dhe në pyetje rreth librave të saj, In the hands of the Taleban (Në duart e Talibanëve) dhe Ticket to Paradise (Bileta për në Xhennet)


Pyetje: A mendon se do të bëheshe muslimane nëse nuk ishe kapur nga Talibanët?


Përgjigje: Dyshoj. Mendoj se do të vazhdoja të raportoj nga Lindja e Mesme pa e kuptuar Islamin tërësisht, siç bëjnë shumica e gazetarëve. Kjo është keq, pasi Islami është më shumë mënyrë e jetës se sa religjion. Prandaj gazetarët duhet të përpiqen shumë që të kuptojnë Islamin. Nëse nuk do të kisha përvojën e kapjes, me siguri se do të mbetesha krishtere. Shpesh kam thënë se më parë kam mbajtur mbulesë - një mbulesë të fanatizmit dhe paragjykimeve ndaj Islamit, dhe me siguri se edhe më tej do ta mbaja atë nëse nuk do të kaloja nëpër përvojën e kapjes.


Pyetje: اka mendon për mënyrën se si kanë shkruar mediat Perëndimore për përvojën tënde?


Përgjigje: Mediat Perëndimore nuk kanë ide (janë të humbur) në mënyrën e sqarimit të kthimit tim në Islam. Shumica e kritikëve e përmendin Sindromin e Stockholmit* dhe thonë se ky është një rast klasik i atij sindromi. Por realiteti është se unë nuk jam lidhur me kapësit e mi. Unë isha e dhunshme ndaj tyre, pështyeja në ta dhe i shaja ata. Njerëzit e vëtem me të cilët u lidha ishin gjashtë fundamentalistët krishterë me të cilët isha e mbyllur në burgun e Kabulit.


Pyetje: Ke folur me zero-tolerancë rreth qëndrimeve kundër-Islame. اka mund thuash për këtë?


Përgjigje: Duhet të ketë zero-tolerancë për njerëzit që janë islamofobë të zhurmshëm. Nëse dikush i ofendon muslimanët vetëm për shkak se ata janë muslimanë, ata mënjëherë duhet të paraqiten tek autoritetet. Për fat të keq, shumica e muslimanëve në Evropë janë të gatshëm të kalojnë dhe të lëshojnë pe për shkak se nuk dëshirojnë ta bëjnë të madhe. Mirëpo, ata vërtetë duhet ta bëjnë të madhe, sepse, mendoj se njerëzit do të shokohen nga ekzistimi i islamofobisë aq të madhe.

Vazhdimisht dëgjojmë për rritje të anti-semitizmit, mirëpo një studim i zhvilluar paradokohe nga Komisioni Islam për të Drejtat e Njeriut tregon se 80 për qind e muslimanëve në Britani hasin në përvoja të islamofobisë. Të kthyerit në Islam janë të nënshtruar më shumë islamofobisë dhe këtë problem autoritetet do ta trajtojnë seriozisht vetëm nëse i paraqesim këto raste. Duhet të përgatitemi mirë për tu marrë me kritikët dhe duhet tua kthejmë atyre edhe logjikisht edhe sistematikisht.


Pyetje: Je duke përgatitur një film të bazuar në librin Në duart e Talibanëve? اfarë porosie dëshiron të japish?


Përgjigje: Një regjisor i Hollywoodit ka shprehur interesim për të bërë një film në lidhje më ketë. Kisha biseda me të, dhe shumë shpejt u bë e qartë se filmi do të jetë një trillim i plotë dhe do të djallëzonte talibanët. Nuk jam përkrahëse e talibanëve por nuk dëshiroj ti shoh ata të djallëzuar dhe të keqkuptuar.


Pyetje: Ku qëndron projekti tani për tani?


Përgjigje: Edhe më tej bisedojmë rreth tij, mirëpo përderisa nuk shoh të fillojnë të nënshkruhen kontratat, nuk do ta marr shumë seriozisht. Do të doja të bëhet një pasqyrim i drejtë i ngjarjeve si dhe një përshkrim i drejtë i trajtimit tim, që as për së afërmi nuk ka qenë si trajtimet në Abu Ghraib ose Guantanamo. Ta them drejt: Hollywoodi nuk do të bëjë një përshkrim shëndritës të kapjes sime. Ata do ta kidnaponin tregimin dhe do ta shndërronin në një pakuptimësi.


Pyetje: E libri tjetër, Bileta për në Xhennet?


Përgjigje: Libri tjetër është një melodramë e imagjinuar. Bazohet në ngjarjet e 11 shtatorit dhe ka personazhe të imagjinuar. Ngjarja fillon në New York dhe e çon lexuesin në një udhëtim nëpër Londër dhe Lindje të Mesme me një qëndrim të kërkimit të shpirtit në gjith çështjen e operacioneve të dëshmorëve. Në faqen e parë gjendet një luftëtar i Hamasit, ndërsa libri i dedikohet banorëve të Xheninit dhe dëshmorëve të tyre. Libri është refuzuar në Izrael. Unë shpesh bëj apel për refuzim të prodhimeve izraelite, e tani ata si duket janë duke ma kthyer.


Pyetje: A mendon se Afganistani tani është më mirë se sa ishte?


Përgjigje: Amerika është dëshmuar se nuk është ndërtuese e shteteve. Shikoni Afganistanin. Tani Afganistani është i përçarë, i paligjshëm dhe i pasigurtë. Madje edhe vitin e kaluar në kryeqytet kishte kidnapime dhe sulme nga rezistenca. Hamid Karzai nuk mund tju besojë as njerëzve të vet për ta mbrojtur atë. Ai duhet të ketë truproje amerikanë. Mund të ketë pak shpresa në kryeqytet, mirëpo pjesa tjetër e vendit është tollovi. Kam qenë katër-pesë herë atje, dhe çdoherë kur shkoj, njerëzit më thuan se ata vuajnë për sigurinë që e kanë pasur në kohën e talibanëve. Kur isha herën e dytë, qelitë e burgut ku isha e mbajtur unë në Kabul, tani ishin të mbushura me vajza të reja të moshave 12-16 vjeçare, krimi i vetëm i të cilavë ishte se ato kanë ikur nga shtëpitë për shkak se nuk kanë dashur të jenë gratë e dyta ose të treta të burrave dy herë më të vjetër se ato. Tregimi i vetëm i suksesshëm atje, janë fushat e opiumit që kanë bërë Afganistanin prodhuesin më të madh të opiumit në botë. Në rrugët e Perëndimit, kjo shndërrohet në heroin. Industria pornografike është duke lulëzuar  pornografi që zakonisht pritet të shitet nga nën-tavolina, ndërsa në Jalalabad dhe Kabul është shfaqur haptaz. Amerikanët u kanë dhënë një liri afganëve që është në formë të seksit, drogës dhe rock and rollit.


Pyetje: Si mendon se do të përfundojnë ngjarjet që filluan pas 11 shtatorit? Ose a mendon se do të përfundojnë ndonjëherë?


Përgjigje: Nuk mendoj se ngjarjet e 11 shtatorit ishin fillimi i ndonjë gjejë; ato ishin vazhdimi. Dëshiroj që populli amerikan të ngrihet dhe të pyesë se pse ndodhi 11 shtatori? Druaj se 11 shtatori është shenjë për gjërat që do të pasojnë. Përderisa politika e jashtme amerikane nuk ndryshon dramatikisht, mendoj se për fat të keq, do të ndodhin edhe katastrofa tjera. Kjo është një luftë pa përfundim.


Pyetje: Sa i ka ndryshuar 11 shtatori mediat botërore, sidomos ato perëndimore?


Përgjigje: Mediat amerikane janë bërë histerike. Kanë humbur ditët e mrekullueshme të gazetarisë hulumtuese amerikanë. Me përjashtim të disa gazetarëve si Seymour Hersh, mediat amerikane janë të paguximshme. Mediat nuk ia japin të vërtetën popullit amerikan. Për fat të mirë, deri tani, mediat evropiane nuk kanë rënë aq poshtë, mirëpo ekzistojnë disa shenja se ajo mund tju ndodhë edhe atyre.


Pyetje: E mediat muslimane?


Përgjigje: Bota Arabe ka filluar të pranojë gazetarinë si një profesion fisnik. Ekzistojnë shumë gazetarë heronj në botën Arabe. Në të vërtetë isha e befasuar për të mirë nga raportimi në Arabinë Saudite. Gazetat atje duken mjaft të lira, të hapura dhe të fuqishme në raportimin e tyre për ngjarjet.


Pyetje: Ke qenë në Haxhxh menjëherë pas pranimit të Islamit. Pse?


Përgjigje: Momentalisht punoj për Islam Channel që është television satelitor evropian dhe afrikan me seli në Londër dhe me ambicie globale. Vendosëm të dërgojmë një ekip të gazetarëve dhe prezenterëve në Haxhxh dhe unë isha mjaft me fat që të jem ndër ta. Arrita të kryej edhe Haxhxhin edhe angazhimet e punës. Haxhxhi vetvetiu është një përvojë mahnitëse për shkak të numrit jashtëzakonisht të madh të muslimanëve që gjenden aty. Ajo është e pabesueshme. Nëse dikush nuk ka shkuar në Haxhxh duhet të shkojë sa më shpejt. Haxhxhi të bën të vetëdishëm për rrënjët tua si musliman. Përvoja e Haxhxhit për mua ishte e paharrueshme dhe shumë prekëse.

Një ditë isha vonë për namaz dhe shpejtoja nëpër rrugët që të arrij në kohë. Nëpër rrugë kishte me dhjetëra-mijëra haxhilerë. Ishte kaotike  çdokush shpejtonte nëpër atë ngjeshje të njerëzve për të arritur në kohë. Papritmas filloi ezani dhe njerëzit u ndalën, filluan të rradhiten nëpër rreshta të vogla. I thash vetes, nuk ekziston ndonjë ushtri në botë që do të kushtonte (përqëndronte) vëmendjen kaq shpejtë. Mu kujtua se kjo ishte ushtria e Allahut, subhanehu ve te'ala dhe se unë isha pjesë e saj. Kur më kujtohet se çfarë kalova atje, sytë më mbushen me lotë.

Isha shumë krenare që isha pjesë e atij grupi aq të madh të njerëzve. Aty ishim të gjithë ne, raca të ndryshme, kombësi dhe gjuhë. Filloi të thërret ezani dhe të gjithë ne u bashkuam. Kaosi u shndërrua në një rregull të bukur. 


Pyetje: Na trego për Islam Channel.


Përgjigje: Islam Channel ka filluar me punë para disa muajve dhe ka një program mjaft interesant 24-orësh në gjuhën angleze. Tani për tani transmetimi mbulon Evropën dhe Afrikën Perëndimore, mirëpo kemi një vizion global dhe kemi plane të mbulojmë gjith botën. Qëllimi kryesor i televizionit është përhapja e fesë. Për këtë kemi dijetarë që na ndihmojnë në realizimin e emisioneve në gjuhën angleze. Poashtu planifikojmë të kemi edicione të lajmeve ndërkombëtare. Planifikojmë të realizojmë emisione dokumentare si dhe emisione për çështjet aktuale. Vetëm pas disa muajve transmetim, kemi arritur një sukses të jashtëzakonshëm. Para se të nisemi për në Haxhxh, gjatë një emisioni të drejtë për drejtë diskutues, u paraqit një grua irlandeze. Ajo aq shumë ishte e frymëzuar nga Kurani sa që ajo e tha Shehadetin  dëshminë e pranimit të fesë  në telefon. Kjo është përshkruar si Shehadeti i parë në botë i bërë nëpërmjet teknologjisë së lartë. Për fat të mirë në studio kishim një dijetarë dhe ai u pajtua se është plotësisht e pranueshme për të që ta thotë shehadetin në telefon. I thash: Nëse je duke më ndjekur, kape telefonin dhe thuaje shehadetin. Ajo e bëri atë. Kjo ishte një përvojë jashtëzakonisht prekëse. Emocionohem shumë kur shoh njerëzit duke thënë shehadetin sepse ata më kujtojnë kur unë e thash atë, më 30 qershor, 2003, dhe u bëra muslimane - që ishte një përvojë shumë emocionale për mua.


Pyetje: Ke një vajzë. Sa vjeçare është?


Përgjigje: Vajza ime është 12 vjeçare dhe ajo është mjaft e interesuar për Islamin. Ta shoh vajzën time të bëhet muslimane, do të jetë arritja ime më e madhe pas kthimit tim në Islam. Ajo rritet me vlerat Islame. Mirëpo është pak vështirë sepse unë jam muslimane vetëm 18 muaj. Kjo do të thotë se është vështirë ta mësoj atë kur edhe unë kam nevojë për të mësuar aq shumë


* Në vitin 1973 katër suedezë, që janë mbajtur në një bankë për gjashtë ditë gjatë një plaçkitje, u janë bashkangjitur kapësve të tyre  kanë filluar të identifikohen me ta. Ky fenomen quhet Sindromi i Stockholmit. Sipas psikologëve, të keqtrajtuarit, të kapurit etj, identifikohen me kapësit ose keqtrajtuesit e tyre me qëllim të shpëtimit nga situata. (sh.p.)

----------


## ~Geri~

*Roli i gruas në arkitekturë*  


Që nga ditët e para të Islamit, gratë muslimane kanë krijuar disejne të mrrekullueshme të brendisë dhe të pamjeve të jashtme që ishin unike për shoqërinë dhe kulturën Islame.

Siç u janë dhënë meshkujve aftësitë dhe mjeshtëritë natyrore që kanë ndikuar në rolet dhe kontributet e tyre, njëjtë edhe femrave u janë dhënë aftësitë dhe mjeshtëritë përshtatëse, ka thënë zonja Afaf Badran, arkitekte dhe konsultatne e disejnit të brendshëm në Arabinë Saudite, për 19 vjet. Ajo thotë se shumica e femrave janë vëzhguese, të vetëdishme për detajet, posedojnë imagjinatë dhe shprehin brenga për nevojat, sigurinë dhe shëndetin e familjeve të tyre.

Këto cilësi, përveç origjinalitetit, kreativiteti dhe njohuria për të bukurën dhe ambientin që kënaq shqisat, i bëjnë shumë femra disejnuese të talentuara. Badran ka qenë e inkuadruar në programe arsimore që kanë pasur për qëllim të nxisin dhe promovojnë kreativitetin tek femrat dhe promovojnë talentet dhe aftësitë e tyre në zhvillimin dhe përforcimin e ambientit të tyre.

Përveç ligjeratave rreth arkitekturës së brendshme para studentëve të tyre, Badran ligjeron poashtu edhe për artin dhe arkitekturën Islame në forma të ndryshme, duke u fokusuar në shprehjen e të bukurës, vlerave dhe etikës.

Esenca e arkitekturës shtëpiake muslimane është privacia: mbajtja e familjes dhe grave të sigurtë në botën e tyre private, larg dhomave publike të shtëpisë dhe syve publikë.

Fasadat e jashtme të shtëpive ishin të disejnuara tradicionalisht me një numër të vogël të dritareve të vendosura në pjesën e epërme të katit. Dritaret janë vendosur thellë në muret e trasha ose janë mbuluar nga jashtë me mbulesa të ndryshme druri. Përderisa këto mbulesa kanë ndihmuar në mbrojtjen e brendive nga nxehti, fuksioni i tyre primar ka qenë mirëmbajtja e privacisë të banorëve ndërsa në të njëjtën kohë lejimi i depërtimit të dritës dhe ajrit natyror.

Burrat dhe gratë tradicionalisht kanë pasur pjesë të ndara për musafirët e tyre, por kuptohet kanë ndarë dhomat e njëjta familjare. Mikpritja dhe zemërgjërësia e muslimanëve është reflektuar në dhomat e mëdha të ditës në të cilat ka pasur poashtu një pjesë për musafirët. 

Shtëpitë janë ndërtuara rreth një oborri të brendshëm, të mbrojtur nga rruga me mur solid ose vegjetacion të lartë. Shtëpitë është dashur të duken të thjeshta nga jashtë por të rrespektuara.

As madhështia e as ekstravaganca nuk janë theksuar në pjesët e jashtme ndërsa komfori dhe bukuria kanë mbushur brendinë. 

Arti musliman është shumë i ngjashëm për nga shpirti anë e mbanë botës muslimane, por është edhe i mrrekullueshëm për nga vlera estetike dhe thirrjes sublime për bukuri dhe paqë. Kjo është lloj-llojshmëria brenda unitetit, ka thënë Badran.

Sot në botën muslimane, ekzistojnë një numër i konsiderueshëm i arkitekteve dhe disejnueseve. 

Badran ka qenë arkitekte praktikuese për 20 vjet, ndërsa 19 prej tyre në Mbretëri. Gjatë udhëtimeve dhe punës së saj, ajo ka njoftuar arkitekte nga Maroko, Egjipti, Jemeni, Iraku, Jordani, Siria, Irani, Pakistani, Indonezia dhe Arabia Saudite.

Paradokohe jam njoftuar me dy disejnuese profesioniste saudite të cilat kanë praktikuar 15 vjet e më shumë.

Kontributet e grave dhe dallimet e tyre nga burrat shihen në qasjen e tyre ndaj hapësirës, ndërtesave dhe mobilieve. Sipas Badranit, arkitektet, planifikueset dhe disejnueset mund të jenë më të kuptueshme dhe më të vetëdishme për nevojat e disejnit për daljet urgjente  për shembull, shkallët dhe shërbyeset për gratë shtatëzëna, fëmijët dhe pleqët.

Shumë arkitektë (meshkuj) kanë tendencë të disejnojnë një ndërtesë si monument dhe pastaj të punojnë për përshtatje të brendisë. Nga ana tjetër, disejnueset (femra) anojnë nga disejnimi prej brenda jashtë.

Madje edhe në shkretirë, gratë beduine në mënyrë aktive kanë kontribuar në krijimin e arkitekturës së butë dhe të thjeshtë. Sipas Badran, në Jemen dhe Asir në pjesën jugore të Arabisë Saudite, gratë kontribuojnë në ndërtim, në rregullim dhe lyerje të shtëpive të tyre.

Nëpër fshatrat egjiptiane, gratë ndihmojnë në ndërtim dhe aktualisht në formimin, organizimin dhe dekorimin, madje edhe mirëmbajtjen e shtëpive të tyre. 

Në vendbanimet përdhese ose zhvillimet joformale që paraqiten pas fatkeqësive natyrore, luftërave ose për shkaqe tjera shoqëore-ekonomike, efektiviteti i këtyre zhvillimeve është i bazuar në rolin thelbësor të gruas.

Për fat të keq, roli dhe kontributet e gruas shumë rrallë janë dokumentuar, ka thënë Badran. Madje edhe në shtetet perëndimore, roli i gruas si arkitekt nuk publikohet shumë shpesh, thekson ajo. 

Arkitektura dhe disejni janë profesione që kërkojnë një përcaktim kohë-plotë dhe gratë arkitekte janë ballafaquar me sfidën e zgjedhjes ndërmjet një profesioni të ngjeshur dhe dedikimit ndaj familjeve të tyre, ose edhe përpjekjeve për ti balancuar të dyja.

----------

